# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  xin giúp chạy phôi bị lổi.

## dylan

xin mọi người cho mình hỏi bị vậy là do dao hay vitme ạ.
máy tôi do người ráp họ chỉ gắn 2 vòng bi và con ốc chặn lại, giờ chạy nó hay xút ra,
tôi lại phải lọ mọ gắn lại, chạy thì bị như vậy. và có cảm giác cây vitme hơi bị cong.
cảm ơn đã xem tin, ai có kinh nghiệm xin giúp tôi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác chụp tấm hình rõ thêm tý nữa đi ạ, chụp luôn cái máy lên luôn để anh em dễ phán. Chứ thế này lúc đầu vào em tưởng chụp ảnh bị nhòe cơ.

----------


## khangscc

Nhìn như bị nhòe hình khi chụp, ko đoán được gì. Nghe mô tả sơ bộ có thể bị lệch đẩy vitme qua lại

----------


## dylan

em cùi nó đây ạ. quá nản và quá tốn tiền với cái máy cùi này.

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy cũng không đến nỗi tệ đâu, bác nên điều chỉnh siết ốc lại đừng cho rơ lỏng, nhất là vít me không được rơ dọc (máy nhôm TQ dỏm của mình cũng được 2 vòng bi đầu 7 trên mỗi đầu trục vitme  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ga con

Bác có thay motor step trục X hay khớp nối trên trục X không, hay vẫn còn zin.

Thanks.

----------


## dylan

> Bác có thay motor step trục X hay khớp nối trên trục X không, hay vẫn còn zin.
> 
> Thanks.


có ạ, tôi chạy tấm lịch 0.2 mất 25 giờ mà hay bị mất bước, nhìn tấm lịch te tua vì chấp vá, tôi nhờ người tìm mua 3 bộ anpha 98 gì đấy gắn vào chạy không bj mất bước,
nhưng giờ lại bị cái này, 
cảm ơn anh em.

----------


## CKD

Nhìn hình của bác chủ thì chẵng thấy con alpha nào cả. Toàn step thường thôi, size cũng chưa rỏ.
Nhìn sản phẩm thì có thể trục X có chút vấn đề.
- kiểm tra xem ổ bi có rơ không, fix chặt lại rồi clock ốc kí luôn.
- kiểm tra khớp nối.

Dấu hiệu không thấy mất bước.

----------


## dylan

tôi mới thấy 3 con này, mấy cái cũ chạy mất bước kinh lắm, chạy tầm vài giờ là mất bước cả ly.
sau này thấy 3 bộ kia vào không bị mất bước, nhưng xảy ra cái này.
chạy dc chút thì thấy cái bạc đạn bên tay trái trục x lòi ra, máy đứng im,
tôi lại lọ mọ gắn vào rồi xiết lại ốc cứng ngắt, nhưng chạy tầm vài giờ nó cũng chạy ra lại.
máy này tôi mua 80 triệu cách đây 4 năm, 2 năm đầu sửa mất 20 triệu nữa.
giờ mới mua 3 bộ apha 98, mach3, cục biến điện và linh tinh thêm 15 triệu nữa, mà cũng kô khá hơn dc.
mà chỉ để khoan đèn led trên ván mdf, 2-3 tháng hoặc nữa năm tôi mới chạy 1 lần.
giờ tính chuyển qua chạy 3d, mới lụi hụi hơn tháng hư tè le. củ đục mới thay lại bi.
thay vitme của nhật củ dc kô CKD.
cảm ơn anh em.

----------


## Ga con

Em nghi ban đầu dùng step loại chỉnh rơ trên motor, với lại khớp nối cứng.
Bác thay motor khác vào khác với thiết kế nên chạy không được, bị rơ dọc trục.
Dù sao thông tin chưa đủ nên em chỉ đoán thôi nhé.

Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

bác chủ chụp ảnh cả 3 con trong tủ điện chỗ nút gạ nhé!

----------


## dylan

> bác chủ chụp ảnh cả 3 con trong tủ điện chỗ nút gạ nhé!


đây bác, mong các bác giúp.
cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

cho em hỏi tốc độ chạy G0, gia tốc hiện tại?
hình trên cùng cho thấy các vết ko có định do dùng alphastep, mất bước nó sẽ sửa, KO CÓ NGHỈA NÓ KO MẤT BƯỚC
tạm phán chạy nhanh quá bị

b.r

----------


## ducduy9104

Em thấy thì mấy cái đầu dây tín hiệu chỗ BOB với driver không bấm đầu cos. Bác chủ mua đầu cos về bấm vào rồi xiết ốc cho chắc. Mấy cái step/dir lỏng nó cũng mất bước đấy.

----------


## dylan

anh em nào trong saigon bán vitme cũ của nhật đầy đủ đai ốc, bk gì nữa đấy, lắp ráp luôn và cho xin cái giá.
coi như 100 triệu cái máy giờ chỉ còn có cái bàn và cây vitme trục y là hy vọng xài dc.
biết vậy hồi đó mua cha nó cái máy vạn sự lợi cho êm chuyện. lên vạn sự lợi coi rồi, giá 130 triệu, tính đặt tiền cọc, chợt nhớ ra khổ máy 130-130 to quá.
điện về kêu bà xã đo cái cửa kô lọt, nói họ tháo ra đưa vô nhà dc kô, họ bảo kô tháo đc.
về coi con kinhcut x10 gì đấy, thấy nó có vẽ yếu quá nên lại thôi, ủng hộ anh em lắp ráp vn, vượt qua lời cảnh báo của bà xã.
tin tưởng và ủng hộ anh em vn. giờ ngồi buồn quá.

----------


## nhatson

> anh em nào trong saigon bán vitme cũ của nhật đầy đủ đai ốc, bk gì nữa đấy, lắp ráp luôn và cho xin cái giá.
> coi như 100 triệu cái máy giờ chỉ còn có cái bàn và cây vitme trục y là hy vọng xài dc.
> biết vậy hồi đó mua cha nó cái máy vạn sự lợi cho êm chuyện. lên vạn sự lợi coi rồi, giá 130 triệu, tính đặt tiền cọc, chợt nhớ ra khổ máy 130-130 to quá.
> điện về kêu bà xã đo cái cửa kô lọt, nói họ tháo ra đưa vô nhà dc kô, họ bảo kô tháo đc.
> về coi con kinhcut x10 gì đấy, thấy nó có vẽ yếu quá nên lại thôi, ủng hộ anh em lắp ráp vn, vượt qua lời cảnh báo của bà xã.
> tin tưởng và ủng hộ anh em vn. giờ ngồi buồn quá.


tủ điện của bác có 2 con yako, kingcut cũng xài 2 con drive đó thôi

----------


## Gamo

Máy TQ cũng hên xui lắm. Hôm trước 1 ông bạn ngồi than thở, mua cái máy giá cắt cổ của 1 cty VN, nhập về từ TQ, giờ mỗi lần chạy là kẽo cà kẽo kẹt

----------


## dylan

mình nói thật, mình kô biết tí gì về cnc, nên anh em hỏi gia tốc hay gì đó, cứ như vịt nghe sấm.
đi hỏi ai bảo sao làm vậy, chỉ mong cái máy chạy êm là dc, máy mua mà 2-3 tháng chạy 1 lần, mà mỗi lần chạy là đứng tim.
kô biết nó hư gì nữa đây, kô chạy thì thôi, cứ chạy vái lần là nó kô hư cái này cũng hư cái kia, riết thằng con nó bảo ba kiếm chổ con học cnc.
để về sửa máy, chứ máy gì mỗi lần chạy là hư, kì vậy.
con vợ thì ra vô liếc liếc nói tôi bảo ông rồi mà ông kô nghe, giờ ôm đi.
nản thiệt. hồi còn làm ra tiền thì sửa nhiêu tôi cũng ok, giờ tài chánh cạn kiệt hư lại càng buồn hơn.
anh em nào ở sg có vitme nhật cũ đầy đủ bộ phận, nhận lắp cho mình xài dc, giá nhiêu có gì báo cho mình biết.
cảm ơn anh em đã quan tâm.

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ chụp hình cũ & mới tùm lum nên khó đoán.
Rỏ ràng vài cái ảnh trên là ảnh cũ, xuống tới dưới thì đã đổi motor & driver.
Theo ảnh sản phẩm thì như đã nói ở trên, nhìn nguyên nhân thấy giống kiểu rơ, trượt.

Vít nhật hay vít china đều chẵng xi nhê gì với máy gopx cả. Không biết lụm cây chính xác cao chưa chắc đã chạy ngon.

Xin hỏi bác chủ, lần đại tu gần đây nhất là làm những gì?

Còn về chi phí thì mình tạm tính vầy... 3 bộ alpha tầm 7.5tr, cái bob tầm 0.5tr, cái biến thế thì tầm <1tr. Vậy chắc khoảng 8.5tr. Bác chủ bảo 15tr thì cafe thuốc lá cũng nhiều.

Bác chủ chịu khó tìm hiểu chút về Mach3 để tự config rồi test lại xem thế nào. Có thể người chỉnh máy cho bác bị cuồng tốc độ & quá tin vào alpha nên cho máy chạy nhanh quá, dẫn tới có những lúc alpha chạy theo không kịp. Để lại vết nhưng tổng thể cuối cùng thì nó vẫn đúng.
Tốc độ cắt bác chỉnh còn khoảng 4000 thôi ạ. Để test thì chạy chậm hơn nữa để loại trừ.
Còn vit me thì bác chịu khó kiểm tra về rơ xíu. Nếu không rơ, quay êm hoặc sượng nhe (hình như bác chủ bảo có dấu hiệu cong nhẹ) thì cũng không đến mức vứt đi.
Bác chịu khó chụp giúp vài cái ảnh chổ mấy cái gối. Để em xem góp ý khắc phục vụ tuột đai ốc.

Bác cố lên, chứ giờ mà gặp tay bá vơ vào.. lụm của bác thêm ít nữa xong rồi bỏ dỡ thì cũng chit.

----------

dylan

----------


## nhatson

> mình nói thật, mình kô biết tí gì về cnc, nên anh em hỏi gia tốc hay gì đó, cứ như vịt nghe sấm.
> đi hỏi ai bảo sao làm vậy, chỉ mong cái máy chạy êm là dc, máy mua mà 2-3 tháng chạy 1 lần, mà mỗi lần chạy là đứng tim.
> kô biết nó hư gì nữa đây, kô chạy thì thôi, cứ chạy vái lần là nó kô hư cái này cũng hư cái kia, riết thằng con nó bảo ba kiếm chổ con học cnc.
> để về sửa máy, chứ máy gì mỗi lần chạy là hư, kì vậy.
> con vợ thì ra vô liếc liếc nói tôi bảo ông rồi mà ông kô nghe, giờ ôm đi.
> nản thiệt. hồi còn làm ra tiền thì sửa nhiêu tôi cũng ok, giờ tài chánh cạn kiệt hư lại càng buồn hơn.
> anh em nào ở sg có vitme nhật cũ đầy đủ bộ phận, nhận lắp cho mình xài dc, giá nhiêu có gì báo cho mình biết.
> cảm ơn anh em đã quan tâm.


muốn dùng máy cốt phải biết chút ít về máy ko thì sẽ khổ, người quyết máy chứ máy ko quyết người được
máy 1ty đi nữa ko biết gì hết thì cũng sẽ than thân trách phận thôi ah

cái hình trên cùng bác chạy để feedrate bao nhiêu ? đừng nói em là bác ko biết luôn?

----------


## dylan

> Bác chủ chụp hình cũ & mới tùm lum nên khó đoán.
> Rỏ ràng vài cái ảnh trên là ảnh cũ, xuống tới dưới thì đã đổi motor & driver.
> Theo ảnh sản phẩm thì như đã nói ở trên, nhìn nguyên nhân thấy giống kiểu rơ, trượt.
> 
> Vít nhật hay vít china đều chẵng xi nhê gì với máy gopx cả. Không biết lụm cây chính xác cao chưa chắc đã chạy ngon.
> 
> Xin hỏi bác chủ, lần đại tu gần đây nhất là làm những gì?


cách đây nữa tháng, chạy nó hay bị mất bước, mặc dù tôi chạy rất chậm, đang chạy nó kẹt đai ốc dứng im re, alo người bán máy họ quá bận kô lên dc.
ku con tháo ra xem sao, ai ngờ nó tháo văng bi đai ốc tè le, tôi phải gửi xuống cho nguyên lai vung lắp lại dùm, tôi có hỏi nguyên giờ muốn máy chạy kô bị mất bước 
thì phải làm sao, nguyên nó chỉ tôi mua 3 bộ apha 98 gì đấy, tôi đi mua xong nhờ nguyên nó lắp luôn. cũng tội nguyên lai vung, hắn bỏ hết việc lên giúp tôi lắp bộ apha98.
chạy ok lắm, nhưng lúc nguyên về thì lại lòi ra lổi đó, thấy nguyên nhiệt tình và hắn cũng bận nên thôi kô dám làm phiền nó nữa.
cây vitme trục x tôi bấm chạy qua chạy lại nó kêu ghê lắm, còn trục y chạy lên chạy xuống rất êm.
cảm ơn CKD.

----------


## dylan

> muốn dùng máy cốt phải biết chút ít về máy ko thì sẽ khổ, người quyết máy chứ máy ko quyết người được
> máy 1ty đi nữa ko biết gì hết thì cũng sẽ than thân trách phận thôi ah
> 
> cái hình trên cùng bác chạy để feedrate bao nhiêu ? đừng nói em là bác ko biết luôn?


hehe, sory nhatson, người bán máy sét trong mach3 sao mình để y chang vậy ah, kô dám thấy đổi bất cứ cái gì,
sau này nguyên nó cái lại hình như nó có nói để feedrate 4000 ah, vì nó bảo cái bàn của mình chịu kô nổi khi chạy nhanh.
hôm nó để 5000, vặn củ đục chạy max 400, mình phải chạy ra ngoài sân đứng vì quá sợ
cảm ơn nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> hehe, sory nhatson, người bán máy sét trong mach3 sao mình để y chang vậy ah, kô dám thấy đổi bất cứ cái gì,
> sau này nguyên nó cái lại hình như nó có nói để feedrate 4000 ah, vì nó bảo cái bàn của mình chịu kô nổi khi chạy nhanh.
> hôm nó để 5000, vặn củ đục chạy max 400, mình phải chạy ra ngoài sân đứng vì quá sợ
> cảm ơn nhatson


em xem trên face của cụ, cụ chạy được ỡ 5000 okies rồi sau vài ngày nó mới lỗi?

----------


## Ga con

Cụ chụp giúp em cái con motor zin của nó đi, cả trước lẫn sau. Có phải loại có một cục, có ốc vặn sau đuôi không. Thêm cái khớp nối nữa nhé cụ.
Em không nghĩ nhà sản xuất nếu lắp theo kiểu này mà chạy được đến 4 năm. Không có bạc chặn (em đoán nó nằm trên motor) chỉ chạy 1 lúc là nó tuộc dọc trục ngay.

Thêm nữa cái triệu chứng bị kẹt mất bước rất hay gặp với loại motor này. Nếu đúng như em đoán thì lỗi do thay thế không đúng thôi, sửa tý là xong.

Thanks.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Bác chủ chụp hình cũ & mới tùm lum nên khó đoán.
> Rỏ ràng vài cái ảnh trên là ảnh cũ, xuống tới dưới thì đã đổi motor & driver.
> Theo ảnh sản phẩm thì như đã nói ở trên, nhìn nguyên nhân thấy giống kiểu rơ, trượt.
> 
> Vít nhật hay vít china đều chẵng xi nhê gì với máy gopx cả. Không biết lụm cây chính xác cao chưa chắc đã chạy ngon.
> 
> Xin hỏi bác chủ, lần đại tu gần đây nhất là làm những gì?
> 
> Còn về chi phí thì mình tạm tính vầy... 3 bộ alpha tầm 7.5tr, cái bob tầm 0.5tr, cái biến thế thì tầm <1tr. Vậy chắc khoảng 8.5tr. Bác chủ bảo 15tr thì cafe thuốc lá cũng nhiều.
> ...


tôi 50 tuổi rồi và lại cái máy nó vật xấu hổ với bà xã nên quên,có gì anh em thong cảm cho cái sự lơ đểnh dẫn tới tội người khác.
15 triệu là 3 bô apha 9 triệu, mach3 500k, củ đục gần 3 triệu chưa nhận hàng, và 3 cái bạc đạn của củ đục củ, và bộ bơm dầu, dây điện linh tinh tùm lum không nhớ nổi.
sory nhe CKD,

----------


## dylan

> em xem trên face của cụ, cụ chạy được ỡ 5000 okies rồi sau vài ngày nó mới lỗi?


nó bị lổi nguyên tấm đó luôn đó nhatson, mắt tôi kém lắm, hôm nay chạy xong, ra nắng soi kính lúp mới thấy đó

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ chụp giúp em cái con motor zin của nó đi, cả trước lẫn sau. Có phải loại có một cục, có ốc vặn sau đuôi không. Thêm cái khớp nối nữa nhé cụ.
> Em không nghĩ nhà sản xuất nếu lắp theo kiểu này mà chạy được đến 4 năm. Không có bạc chặn (em đoán nó nằm trên motor) chỉ chạy 1 lúc là nó tuộc dọc trục ngay.
> 
> Thêm nữa cái triệu chứng bị kẹt mất bước rất hay gặp với loại motor này. Nếu đúng như em đoán thì lỗi do thay thế không đúng thôi, sửa tý là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


thay alphastep rồi vẫn bị, em nghĩ ko cần check motor cũ làm gì nữa

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Cụ chụp giúp em cái con motor zin của nó đi, cả trước lẫn sau. Có phải loại có một cục, có ốc vặn sau đuôi không. Thêm cái khớp nối nữa nhé cụ.
> Em không nghĩ nhà sản xuất nếu lắp theo kiểu này mà chạy được đến 4 năm. Không có bạc chặn (em đoán nó nằm trên motor) chỉ chạy 1 lúc là nó tuộc dọc trục ngay.
> 
> Thêm nữa cái triệu chứng bị kẹt mất bước rất hay gặp với loại motor này. Nếu đúng như em đoán thì lỗi do thay thế không đúng thôi, sửa tý là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


3 bộ motto cũ gửi gacon xem.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác Gacon phán như thánh  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> em cùi nó đây ạ. quá nản và quá tốn tiền với cái máy cùi này:


Bác mua cái gối FK về thay vào chỗ này cho nó, chắc ok


Vì cái này tựa như cái FF nên nó không cố định vít me được ngon
Gia tốc giảm xuống chút nữa vì có 2 con ốc khóa mà nó dài ngoằng như vậy + gia tốc lớn ---> dể bị tháo đai ốc  :Big Grin:

----------

dylan

----------


## Ga con

Cụ Thuhanoi cho giải pháp chính xác. Bác dylan đo đường kính trục (hoặc xem cái bạc đạn gần chỗ ốc lock), và đo đường kính cái gối đó xem sao, mua cái FK tương ứng về thay vào là ổn (FK12 hay FK 15 gì đó), không cần làm gì thêm. Cũng rẻ không mắc đâu.

Vít me dài nhưng 2 đầu có bạc đỡ, 1 đầu có đỡ chặn là được rồi. Em chỉ sợ không vừa hoặc ren trên vít me bị con ốc lục giác trên tán lock phá banh rồi (đúng ra phải lót 1 miếng đồng hoặc nhôm tại đáy để không làm hư ren).

Cái này cũng tại cụ nôn nóng với ông bạn thay vào chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm, sửa tiếp thôi bác, đừng than nó mới nhanh thành.

Thanks.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Bác mua cái gối FK về thay vào chỗ này cho nó, chắc ok
> 
> 
> Vì cái này tựa như cái FF nên nó không cố định vít me được ngon
> Gia tốc giảm xuống chút nữa vì có 2 con ốc khóa mà nó dài ngoằng như vậy + gia tốc lớn ---> dể bị tháo đai ốc


mình cũng có hỏi về cái này, nhưng họ trả lời gắn rất khó, phải làm lại nhiều thứ, thợ xi en xi mới làm dc.
tay mơ kô thể làm dc, thợ saigon ngoài ông nội bán máy cho tôi thì tôi lại kô biết ai.
len diển đàn gặp rất nhiều người giỏi thì ở tận ngoài bắc, cần thơ, chỉ thấy anh NAM CNC là trong saigon, am hiểu nhiều.
có nhắn tin xin trợ giúp, nhưng anh ấy bận quá và có nói kô nhận sửa, anh ấy kêu cứ lên diển đàn nhờ anh em trợ giúp.
đắn đo mãi mới mò đầu lên đây vì ngại.

----------


## Nam CNC

kết cấu lock visme trục X , bạc đạn , khớp nối với motor zin bị sai rồi.

Nếu visme X còn ngon thì với motor zin có con ốc lock cốt chống trượt thì phải xài khớp nối cứng mới đúng , lúc này visme sẽ không bị trượt dọc trục .


bây giờ chuyển qua anpha step , không mất bước nhưng sẽ sửa như sau.

---- visme thay bi cho đúng , đầu visme chổ con tán thì thay gối FK như hình anh thuhanoi đã đưa ra , còn phía còn lại giữ nguyên là ok.

---- thay visme mới thì tránh việc thay đổi kết cấu có sẵn thì cố gắng tiện ren để lắp gối FK phía con tán , còn phía động cơ thì giống cây cũ là ok.


việc thay đổi cả 3 động cơ anpha , do anpha không lock cốt như con zin nên phải suy nghĩ chuyển qua phương án lắp gối FK .


em viết vậy thôi chứ anh Dylan nhờ anh em biết về lắp ráp máy và lắp theo cách em đưa ra là ít chi phí nhất và sửa được cái lỗi anh đang mắc phải.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> kết cấu lock visme trục X , bạc đạn , khớp nối với motor zin bị sai rồi.
> 
> Nếu visme X còn ngon thì với motor zin có con ốc lock cốt chống trượt thì phải xài khớp nối cứng mới đúng , lúc này visme sẽ không bị trượt dọc trục .
> 
> 
> bây giờ chuyển qua anpha step , không mất bước nhưng sẽ sửa như sau.
> 
> ---- visme thay bi cho đúng , đầu visme chổ con tán thì thay gối FK như hình anh thuhanoi đã đưa ra , còn phía còn lại giữ nguyên là ok.
> 
> ...


cảm ơn anh nam cnc, cảm ơn thuhanoi và gacon chỉ cách mình nhận ra vấn đề 1 cách hợp lý nhất, nhưng kô biết tôi tự làm dc kô, thấy khó quá vì kô biết gì.
tôi vừa bị 2 lần rồi, mua đồ về ko xài dc, kêu mua vòng bi 6200 gì đấy, chạy ra tạ uyên nói y chang lời ngừoi dặn mua, rốt cuộc họ đưa cái kô đúng mất 380 ngàn.
kêu chạy mua khớp nối của nhật cũ, cũng chạy đi mua, nhìn cái khớp nối hàn quốc me liền, quá đẹp, chạy về khoe rùm trời, rót cuộc to quá gắn ko lọt lổ, lại đi toi 200 ngàn.
thôi chắc mai cũng lọ mọ tìm cách như các anh chỉ xem sao, chắc lại tốn mớ tiền ngu nữa quá, hehe.
cảm ơn anh em nhiều lắm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bác dylan cứ bình tỉnh, suy nghĩ kỹ 1 chút về kỹ thuật là tìm ra giải pháp thôi. 

Vận hành máy thì phải tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật 1 chút, siếng năng chăm chút máy nó mới chạy hiệu quả dc, máy ngon mà ko tra dầu mỡ thường xuyên, xem xét siết lại ốc khớp nối định kỳ thì nó phá máy lẹ lắm. Lợn béo cũng thành lợn què thôi.

Mục tiêu bây giờ là phải làm sao cho cây visme ko rơ, thụt thò dọc trục là xong, thay bạc 6 vào, chêm 1 tí long đến, siết ép 1 chút cũng chạy dc, ngon nhất là như bác Thuhanoi chơi cái gối FK, víme phi 16 thì fk10 hoặc 12 là gắn dc rồi, mất ren thì hàn đắp, tiện lại ren. Gối FK thì tầm 200k là mua dc rồi, công cán chút xíu là máy ngon thôi.

Nếu ở sg thì inbox địa chỉ em qua ngó xem giúp dc gì ko  :Big Grin:

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

cái vitme và đai ốc trục x, mình cho chạy qua chạy lại nó kêu rần rần, giống như hơi kẹt bi, kêu dử lắm.
còn trục y chạy từ đầu bàn đến cuối bàn êm re ah.

----------


## CKD

Mà bác chủ... ở khu vực nào HCM nhỉ?

----------


## dylan

> Mà bác chủ... ở khu vực nào HCM nhỉ?


mình ở hocmon, quốc lộ 22, ngay ngã 3 lam sơn.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tui là tác giả.

Cái máy này hồi đó tui làm và tui bán cho anh Dylan.

Đây là cái bạc khử rơ trục X hồi đó tui tiện.



Hoàn toàn khử được rơ và thêm nữa phía môtr còn có bạc đỡ để đồng tâm trục motor và motor là loại siết lock khử rơ nên hoàn toàn khử được rơ trục X

Với cơ cấu máy của anh Dylan là máy khoan lỗ led nên phù hợp.

Sau này anh muốn nâng cấp lên điêu khắc gỗ thì tôi đã có góp ý là lên trục vitme bước 10 và thay motor + driver trục Z sẽ cải thiện rất nhiều.

Nhưng hiện nay anh đã thay lên anphastep thì đương nhiên tốc độ rất cao có thể phải xem xét lại kết cấu máy.

Còn nếu chạy được thì anh cứ để, nhưng cần chú ý tốc độ quá cao thì phải điều chỉnh lại CV mode của mach3.

Anh đã có người giúp nâng cấp máy thì nhờ người ta điều chỉnh thử xem sao.
Em không rành anpha vì chưa xài bao giờ.


Còn con ốc lock hay sút ra vì máy chạy nhanh, gia tốc giật nhiều.
Anh phải siết chặt con vít cấy giữ ốc lock và dùng keo locktitle cố định nó

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thêm chút hướng dẫn lắp ráp:

----------

CKD, dylan, Gamo, haignition

----------


## dylan

> Thêm chút hướng dẫn lắp ráp:
> Đính kèm 25255


hehe, nhìn hình của thuhanoi nó ngược với cái máy mình, con ốc lock nut kô có miếng đồng, nên rèn bánh hết,
và 1 lổ bị lờn kô vặn đc ốc dài, chắc nguyên nhân là đây.
ai ở saigon có thể giúp tôi dc kô, tôi tháo 2 má 2 bên, vitme đai ốc, rồi đem đến cho anh em nào nhận sửa hoàn thiện.
chứ thật tình tôi kô biết làm, mong anh em nào có tâm giúp đở.
cảm ơn nhiều lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mang qua ông Giang đi anh, bắt đền  :Wink:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đa phần mấy cái BK bán trên thị trường hiện nay đều không có miếng đồng.

1 ốc lốc cũng OK.
Nhưng máy rung giật quá thì anh phải dùng thêm keo.

Muốn có miếng đồng phải dùng hàng ZIn JP or TW hoặc 2nd cho rẻ.

Hoặc anh cắt miếng đồng bỏ vào nếu thấy tự tin là nó đủ lực.

Cò con ốc lock nằm ngược hay xuôi đều có tác dụng như nhau.

----------


## thuhanoi

Theo kết cấu gối bác vietnamcnc thì gút lại bác mua con ốc khóa ngắn lại thôi (hoặc cưa con ốc đang có ngắn lại và xẻ rảnh vặn bằng tuốt nơ vít - ). Có thể bác vặn con ốc có tán nên bị đai vào thành cái gối nên bác lật cái đai ốc ngược lại  :Big Grin:  và khóa không sát với vòng bi nên gây rơ dọc. Kết cấu máy nhôm + kích thước lớn nên đừng ham tốc độ lắm nhé. THK

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Hehe, mang qua ông Giang đi anh, bắt đền


Ặc cái ren đó tui làm bằng bàn ren, làm xong mới tiện trục cho nó đồng tâm.

Còn cái máy tiện của tui không tiện ren được vì mất hết mấy cái nhông rùi.

*Xem hình thì tui vẫn phán nguyên nhân  là CV  mode*

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## dylan

> Hehe, mang qua ông Giang đi anh, bắt đền


hắn là vua hẹn,
mía lắp cái máy thì gần 4 tháng mới xong, hư gọi thì lúc nghe lúc kô, nghe rồi kêu bận quá, rồi hẹn mãi kô thấy lên.
riết tôi cũng nãn mà cũng hiểu là hắn bận, ai cũng lo kiếm cơm.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> hắn là vua hẹn,
> mía lắp cái máy thì gần 4 tháng mới xong, hư gọi thì lúc nghe lúc kô, nghe rồi kêu bận quá, rồi hẹn mãi kô thấy lên.
> riết tôi cũng nãn mà cũng hiểu là hắn bận, ai cũng lo kiếm cơm.


Cái này cũng có lúc anh phải qua em chứ...

Chứ em qua anh riết.. coi cũng nản!

----------


## Gamo

Em đùa thui mà...  :Wink: 

Tính ra học được 1 bài học, trùm như lão Giang vẫn dính chưởng như thường ...  :Wink: 

Bọn em làm phần mềm là hay bắt khách hàng ký hợp đồng bảo trì bảo dưỡng hàng năm (sau khi hết hạn bảo hành), ko là phiền lắm. Hợp đồng bảo trì bảo dưỡng ko bao nhiêu tiền nhưng mình happy, khách hàng cũng happy.

----------


## dylan

> Cái này cũng có lúc anh phải qua em chứ...
> 
> Chứ em qua anh riết.. coi cũng nản!


lúc ráp máy tôi cũng qua chầu chực suốt kô thấy ah, máy hư ông cố nội tôi kô dám tháo hoặc động tới nó, sau này xót ruột quá tôi với ku con lọ mọ tháo làm vệ sinh.
nhờ vậy mới biết tháo, nên giờ mới dám mạnh miệng nói tháo đem đi sửa đó đaika à.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ặc cái ren đó tui làm bằng bàn ren, làm xong mới tiện trục cho nó đồng tâm.
> 
> Còn cái máy tiện của tui không tiện ren được vì mất hết mấy cái nhông rùi.
> 
> *Xem hình thì tui vẫn phán nguyên nhân  là CV  mode*


Teamview sửa cho bác ấy đi cho nhanh bác, mà cái này bác Dylan phải chủ động chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thì nhờ xót ruột nên anh mới có kinh nghiệm.

Chớ em thấy nếu tháo thì nó có hậu quả nên em đâu dám khuyên anh tháo.

@ Thuhanoi: Còn CV thì phải nhờ người có kinh nghiệm điêu khắc và gia tốc vận tốc và phải thử thực tế và điều chỉnh từ từ trong mach 3.
Cái này này thì mình pó tay

----------


## CKD

Nãy giờ online điện thoại.. nên có nhiều cái.. câu cú loằng ngoằng. Giờ yên vị rồi... nên góp ý vài câu.
1. Mình không bàn về tháy độ của nhà cung cấp & người sử dụng. Vì mỗi người đều có ý riêng của mình.. và không thấy có sự thống nhất. Máy thì chuyển giao đã lâu nên mình cũng chẵng rỏ là thế nào.
2. Giờ thì mới biết là đã có người nhúng tay vào. Đúng sai cũng chẵng rỏ nên mình cũng không bàn đến việc này.
3. Tập trung xem lại những cái ảnh mà bác chủ đã post trên này, cũng như thông qua các trao đổi. Thì mình có mấy ý thế này, bác chủ xem & kiểm nghiệm lại. Nếu có những dấu hiệu đúng vậy thì tiến hành khắc phục từ từ. Nếu sau mỗi giai đoạn mà có phản hồi thì càng tháo gỡ vấn đề tốt hơn.


Nhìn ảnh sản phẩm, có những lệch nhỏ. Do không rỏ bác chủ trong quá trình chạy đã làm những gì... vì có thấy bảo là khắc phục nhưng không rỏ ý là làm gì. Kết hợp với thông tin chạy alpha step, tốc độ khá cao. Vít me có dấu hiệu cong, sượng, tuột ốc lock v.v...
Nhìn kết cấu.. nói thật là mình cũng làm nhiều con nhôm hình, nhìn cũng gấu (có post trên diễn đàn) nhưng độ chỉnh chu thì so với máy này cũng chẵng dám chê. Tuy nhiên... những máy thế này mình thường giới hạn chạy Max 4000 và Acc 300. Con máy này kích thước khá lớn, lớn hơn những con mình từng làm, nên mặt bàn cũng sẽ yếu hơn. Vậy nên giới hạn gia công đục gỗ cũng sẽ kém hơn. Chạy ồn hơn là tất nhiên.

Nhìn khung máy, các gối, hình ảnh coupling cũ & mới, motor cũ & mới. Thì thấy thiết kế không có vấn đề.
Đúng là.. loại motor có lock, chỉnh rỏ. Nhưng lại dùng coupling chữ thập đệm nhựa thế này thì motor & khữ rơ dọc trục nó không liên quan. Vậy nên ro dọc trục phải do gối đở đảm nhiệm. Như hình thì có một block trên vai máy chịu lực dọc trục & 1 cái đở định tâm coupling. Nếu gối không có tác dụng chịu dọc trục thì.. sẽ chẵng chạy được chút nào chứ nói gì đến sản phẩm gần hoàn thiện.
Gối dùng bạc 6xxx hay 7xxx không quan trọng, nó phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu và khã năng chịu lực. Với máy bé & yếu thế này thì.. 6xxx hay 7xxx gì cũng vậy. Hiện nay thì hầu hết máy rẻ tiền đều là 6xxx dù là BK to đùng.
Vit bị cong? Độ cong nhiều hay ít... Nếu cong ít thì vẫn chạy tạm được. Không phải là vấn đề quá nghiêm trọng vì vit khá dài, trong giới hạn nào đó vẫn dùng được.
Vit đã từng được thay bi? Do không đánh giá trực tiếp được nên không xác định. Nhưng đây có thể là vấn đề nghiêm trọng nếu rơi vào những trường hợp sau. Thay bi nhỏ hơn làm tăng độ rơ dọc trục. Thay bi lớn hơn làm nặng, sượng v.v... có thể phá hỏng cả cây vít nếu cố dùng. Trong quá trình thay bi... bị kẹt bi v.v... Nếu có khã năng, xả cây vit ra, quay kiểm tra từ đầu này qua đầu kia đều phải trơn nhẹ. Có thể rơ ít cũng vẫn dùng Ok.
Bị tuột ốc lock? Nhìn hình thì thấy lock bằng 2 con lục giác. Cái này nên thay ốc kí, ngắn vừa đủ, kết hợp với keo locktile và siết đủ mạnh. Nếu ren vẫn còn thì sẽ Ok.

Cuối cùng là nhìn sản phẩm.
Theo sản phẩm thì không bị sai tổng thể, chỉ có những vết sướt ngẫu nhiên theo phương X.
- Nguyên nhân có thể lỏng ốc lock vit me. Nếu xuất hiện vết sướt mà bác chủ xiết lại xong thì hết thì hầu như lỗi ở đây. Nếu không đúng thì đến nguyên nhân thứ 2.
- Tốc độ & gia tốc không phù hợp cùng với việc lực tác dụng không đều dẫn tới step chạy sai (chậm hoặc nhanh hơn lệnh). Lỗi này rất dễ suất hiện khi dùng mấy con closedloop với công suất & các config không đúng (gain). Nhất là mấy bác hay giảm Gain để ít báo lỗi thì việc này càng dễ xuất hiện. Để thử nghiệm thì giảm tốc độ xuống thật chậm.. chạy sẽ giảm rỏ rệt tình trạng trên.

----------

dylan, Gamo

----------


## dylan

quá đúng đoạn này.
( Vit đã từng được thay bi? Do không đánh giá trực tiếp được nên không xác định. Nhưng đây có thể là vấn đề nghiêm trọng nếu rơi vào những trường hợp sau. Thay bi nhỏ hơn làm tăng độ rơ dọc trục. Thay bi lớn hơn làm nặng, sượng v.v... có thể phá hỏng cả cây vít nếu cố dùng. Trong quá trình thay bi... bị kẹt bi v.v... Nếu có khã năng, xả cây vit ra, quay kiểm tra từ đầu này qua đầu kia đều phải trơn nhẹ. Có thể rơ ít cũng vẫn dùng Ok.
Bị tuột ốc lock? Nhìn hình thì thấy lock bằng 2 con lục giác. Cái này nên thay ốc kí, ngắn vừa đủ, kết hợp với keo locktile và siết đủ mạnh. Nếu ren vẫn còn thì sẽ Ok. )

và mình cũng đã giảm như vậy Max 4000 và Acc 300 mà vẫn bị.
tôi nghỉ giờ có ai giúp tôi kiểm tra bi đai ốc, vì tôi xem trên youtube thấy họ dốc ngược cây vitme thì đai ốc nó chạy xuống nhìn đã lắm, còn của tôi phải dùng tay vặn hơi mạnh nó mới đi.
và nghiên cứu gắn thêm cái gối bf gì đấy là chắc ổn.
cảm ơn CKD.

----------


## Gamo

Dốc ngược mà chạy xuống là do bước vít me dài đó anh. Nếu vít me bước nhỏ thì phải xoay nó mới quay.

Em hay dùng vít me bước nhỏ do phay mạch, cần chính xác cao. Phay gỗ người ta hay dùng bước dài để chạy nhanh

----------

dylan

----------


## CKD

Phải dùng tay vặn hơi mạnh nó mới đi.. thì không đúng rồi.
Vit loại này... nếu không tra mở bò thì nó trơn tuột hà. C5-C7 đều vậy, bước 5 vẫn chạy ro ro. Nếu có mở bò thì nặng do độ nhớt của mở thôi. Quay vẫn nhẹ nhàng.
Đây có thể là nguyên nhân chính, gây nặng tải nên alpha chạy không còn chính xác.

Để khắc phục.. thì việc đầu tiên phải kiểm tra lại bi, cách vô bi có đúng không? Có bị lọt bi vào rãnh hồi hay không, có bị thừa bi hay không? v.v... Nếu có thì khắc phục đơn giản, nếu bi to thì phải đi tìm mua được bi đúng mới có khã năng phục hồi.

Mua vit mới.. cũng không quá phức tạp vì thông số vit không phải hàng hiếm. Mua china càng dễ hơn nữa. Nếu mua thì mua dài hơn tẹo, xong mang cây cũ bảo thợ tiện cây mới y chang là Ok.

----------

dylan

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nói thật đọc thấy cảm giác buồn vui lẫn lộn, không tiện nói ra... (có những điều chỉ có người trong cuộc mới hiểu)

Nhưng mà đọc đến đoạn này thì ke ke, xin lỗi bác Dylan... tui cũng thấy nhột nhột...




> .....
> con vợ thì ra vô liếc liếc nói tôi bảo ông rồi mà ông kô nghe, giờ ôm đi.
> ....



Về vụ này theo ý anh muốn kiếm cây vít me và cái gối gối BK BF gắn vào tui sẽ mua giúp anh hàng JP 2nd và gắn vào.

Còn sau đó nếu vẫn phát sinh mấy cái vết đó thì anh phải nhờ Lai Vung chỉnh sửa giùm.

----------

CKD

----------


## dylan

> Nói thật đọc thấy cảm giác buồn vui lẫn lộn, không tiện nói ra... (có những điều chỉ có người trong cuộc mới hiểu)
> 
> Nhưng mà đọc đến đoạn này thì kẻ kế, xin lỗi bác Dylan... tui cũng thấy nhột nhột...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Về vụ này theo ý anh muốn kiếm cây vít me và cái gối gối BK BF gắn vào túi sẽ mua giúp anh hàng JP 2nd và gắn vào.
> 
> Còn sau đó nếu vẫn phát sinh mấy cái vết đó thì anh phải nhờ Lại Vùng chỉnh sửa giùm.


vợ tôi đấu có nói gì tới anh, lúc chưa biết anh, tôi đã dẫn nó đi xem con kinhcut, nó lại khoái con kinhcut, nhìn đẹp.
sau này về bàn lại, tôi kô nhớ vì 1 lý do nào đó tôi kô mua con kinhcut, tôi nói xem trên thegioicnc nhiều người vn mình giỏi.
máy cnc họ lắp đc và giá rẻ hơn tụi tàu, tại sao kô ủng hộ hàng vn, vợ tôi nó bảo  máy vn chắc xài đc kô.
tôi khẳng định đc, nó bảo thế tùy ông nhé, sau này có gì đừng bắt tôi bỏ tiền ra là đc, hehe.
còn về tình cảm giửa tôi và anh, ai nói gì tôi nghe nhưng tôi bỏ qua, cũng có hơi lợn cợn chút thôi.
giờ tôi mong a giúp tôi như lời anh nói, là mua lại bộ vitme + gối đở + đai ốc + khớp nối hàng cũ của nhật càng tốt,
tôi sẽ tháo cây vitme cũ qua đưa cho anh làm mẩu đo cho khớp, sợ lấu quá a kô nhớ.
còn những gì có làm a phiền thì tôi xin lỗi, mong cũng thông cảm cho tôi, đứng vào hoàn cảnh như tôi anh mới thấy áp lực nặng nề.
máy chạy ngon tôi lại ôm thùng bia qua như mấy lần ráp máy tạ ơn anh.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tui dời xưởng cả tháng nay, công việc nó đình trệ vì trục trặc mặt bàng, việc tồn lại khá nhiều nên chết cứng... chẳng đi đâu được.

Cuối tuần anh cầm cây vít me qua tui vậy.

P/S: Tui nhột cái hàng VN ấy!
Mà sao anh không nói: "hồi tui cưới bà cũng bao nhiêu người cản mà tui đâu có nghe!"

----------


## emptyhb

Máy bác chủ khấu hao xong lâu chưa?

----------


## dylan

> Tui dời xưởng cả tháng nay, công việc nó đình trệ vì trục trặc mặt bàng, việc tồn lại khá nhiều nên chết cứng... chẳng đi đâu được.
> 
> Cuối tuần anh cầm cây vít me qua tui vậy.
> 
> P/S: Tui nhột cái hàng VN ấy!
> Mà sao anh không nói: "hồi tui cưới bà cũng bao nhiêu người cản mà tui đâu có nghe!"


giúp gấp gấp dc kô anh giang, giờ in ấn ép gổ cũng chậm, có cái xi en xi ngồi làm lịch cho qua ngày tháng.
kô có gì làm, ngồi buồn chết dc, giúp sớm sơm đi anh giang ơi.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái này không gấp được đâu anh!

Khi thay vịt mẹ mới và BKBF thì 2 cái pát bắt BKBF có độ cao tâm khác với mấy cái cũ và cả kích thước cái đai ốc bi nó cũng khác nên phải làm lại hết mấy thứ này: bát găn BK, bát gắn BF, bát găn vít me.

Vì vậy anh có cầm cây vít me lên thì em chỉ có được thông tin chiều dài vít me và ĐK cốt nối khớp nối thôi.

Muốn làm được mấy cái trên thì cần tháo cả cái pát ổ bi nằm ngay cái coupling và cái pát gắn đai ốc bi nối với trục Z.

Còn tuần này em đang làm hàng với khách ngày nào họ cũng qua và cùng làm nên anh đem lên hôm trước thì hôm sau em mới đi mua được.
Rồi tranh thủ lúc khách về mới gia công được.

Anh muốn gấp nó giống vụ xót ruột tháo vit me bi thì lại tốn thêm thời gian.

Trước mắt anh hỏi người gắn anpha step xem mua vit me đường kính bao nhiêu, bước mấy là phù hợp.

Rồi nghiên cứu tháo mấy thứ trên.

Cái nào bí thì chụp hình gởi qua tôi chỉ cách tháo.

----------


## dylan

anh em nào có thể chỉ cách tôi xác định dc bi của cái đai ốc, kích cở và ở đâu bán, và xin chỉ tôi cách vào bi luôn ạ.
trong khi chờ đợi, tập thay bi cái đai ốc. 
cảm ơn nhiều lắm.

----------


## nhatson



----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

cảm ơn nhatson, video rất hay, có thể chỉ ra kích cở của viên bi kô nhatson, kiếm chổ bán bi mua về học lắp vậy.
mong anh em ai biết chỉ dùm

----------


## Tuấn

> cảm ơn nhatson, video rất hay, có thể chỉ ra kích cở của viên bi kô nhatson, kiếm chổ bán bi mua về học lắp vậy.
> mong anh em ai biết chỉ dùm


Đừng bác, theo em hiểu bác đang cần gấp, đi mua bi về lắp không dễ, bây giờ kích thước viên bi cũ mình không biết, đồ để đo cũng không có, bác mày mò vụ này lâu mà xác suất thành công thấp.

Nếu may mắn thay xong rồi thì gắn ổ đỡ Bk, Bf cũng không dễ nếu bác chưa làm bao giờ. Rồi còn tiện lại đầu vitme cho vừa với ổ đỡ nữa cũng phiêu. Thợ tiện ngoài đường không phải ai cũng tiện được đồng tâm cái đầu vitme đâu ạ.

Bác lớn hơn em một vài tuổi nên có gì không phải bác bỏ qua cho em, chứ cây vitme trục X em nghĩ nó tèo rồi. Bác chạy 4 năm không dầu mỡ thì nó chịu được thế cũng là lâu rồi bác ạ. Thay vitme khác đi bác. Hàng tàu hay nhật cũ đều được. Còn trục Y nó nằm dưới gầm, ít bị bụi hơn nên nó còn ngon hơn là đúng rồi ạ.

Bác nên chuyển cả con máy cho ai đấy thay trục X, hoặc không thì phải có người đến đo lại cho chính xác rồi gia công, chứ bác tự làm thì mất thời gian và khó thành công lắm.

Bác cũng nên tìm hiểu máy cnc bằng cách lúc nào rảnh thì tự chế lấy 1 con. Mất nhiều thời gian nhưng mình hiểu hơn, chứ em thấy nếu bác làm theo lời cụ Giang, chỉ thay vitme trục Z từ 5 lên bước 10 thì đục tranh cũng nhanh hơn rồi mà chi phí thì thấp hơn thay toàn bộ động cơ các trục.

Cách đây 1 năm em còn chưa biết cái gối đỡ Bk nó có cái gì bên trong, nghịch ngợm rồi thì bi chừ em chém gió nhiều lúc cũng thành bão luôn ấy bác ạ.

Thôi em té đây, không các cao thủ vào ném đá em chít he he he  :Smile:

----------

dylan, Gamo

----------


## dylan

thì trong lúc chơ đợi đaika giang thay, tôi tính mua bi về tự ngồi học lắp mà, sau này đở phiền phức hơn,
biết dc cái gì về cnc thì sau này mình tự xử lấy cho nhanh.

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng thấy là anh Dylan ko nên mất thời gian sửa cái đó làm gì... kiếm bi cho chính xác khó, gắn vào cũng mệt lắm. Cái công đó anh ra ngoài bãi kiếm cây khác thế còn có lý hơn.

Nếu được anh Dylan thử tự ráp 1 con CNC mini xem sao, đảm bảo là ko quá khó... Anh Tuấn hói hồi mới bắt đầu run như cầy sấy (ổng quá già nên nhát)... giờ thì chém quá chừng chừng  :Wink:

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

anh em cho hỏi, cái miếng chổ mủi tên tháo ra dc ko ạ. 
cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## tcltcl15

> anh em cho hỏi, cái miếng chổ mủi tên tháo ra dc ko ạ. 
> cảm ơn nhiều.


Cái này tháo ra đc bác. Nó có 3 cái bác ấn xuống thì rớt ra thôi. Và nhin hình thì e đoán nó phi 16, bước 5. Và bi của nó có đường kính là 3.175mm theo hệ inch. Nó có tổng cộng 48 viên nằm trong 3 rãnh đai ốc, mỗi rãnh 16 viên. Góp chút ý kiến theo kinh nghiệm đã từng thay bi cho vitme. Hi vọng bác chủ tự làm đc.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Cái này tháo ra đc bác. Nó có 3 cái bác ấn xuống thì rớt ra thôi. Và nhin hình thì e đoán nó phi 16, bước 5. Và bi của nó có đường kính là 3.175mm theo hệ inch. Nó có tổng cộng 48 viên nằm trong 3 rãnh đai ốc, mỗi rãnh 16 viên. Góp chút ý kiến theo kinh nghiệm đã từng thay bi cho vitme. Hi vọng bác chủ tự làm đc.


bi này mua ở đâu trong saigon vậy bác, có người chỉ mua cái con trượt phi 20 về lấy bi, mà tôi kô biết mua trượt nhật cũ hay mấy con trượt bình thường.
anh em nào biết xin chỉ dùm.

----------


## tcltcl15

E mua ở 34a tạ uyên, bạc đạn trần tỷ, bác mua bi nhật nha. Họ tính viên. Lúc đó e mua là 800đ/viên. Đem bi theo cho họ đo chính xác.

----------

dylan

----------


## saudau

> Em cũng thấy là anh Dylan ko nên mất thời gian sửa cái đó làm gì... kiếm bi cho chính xác khó, gắn vào cũng mệt lắm. Cái công đó anh ra ngoài bãi kiếm cây khác thế còn có lý hơn.
> 
> Nếu được anh Dylan thử tự ráp 1 con CNC mini xem sao, đảm bảo là ko quá khó... Anh Tuấn hói hồi mới bắt đầu run như cầy sấy (ổng quá già nên nhát)... giờ thì chém quá chừng chừng


Cụ Gà nói đúng đó anh. mua nguyên cây 2nd khác thay vào cho nhanh+dễ. còn a muốn trãi nghiệm vô bi bị muỗi đốt phải cắn răng thế nào thì anh đo chính xác viên bi thì ae mới chỉ giúp anh được.

----------


## dylan

mấy hôm nay dc các bác nhiệt tính giúp đở, hôm nay mưa gió mình cũng đi mua con trượt tròn nhật cũ về lấy bi, về coi lại là của hàn quốc,
thôi kệ hy vọng dc, kêu ku con nó tháo bi ra thì dc 100 viên, nghe lời dặn của tcltcl15 là lựa ra 48 viên, chia làm 3 để sẳn, rồi cho ku con 
xem líp họ gắn bi, 2 cha con ngồi coi, xong tôi đi múc tô kum vì đói meo.
ăn chưa hết tô kum thì nghe nó bảo xong rồi ba ơi, hú hồn, chắc ku này gắn tầm bậy roài, chưa đến 20p mà nó đã xong,
lật đật chạy xuống xem, thì thấy cười cười làm như vậy.



kô biết nói gì hơn, xin cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm.

----------


## saudau

hix hix. vitme bước 5 mà thả nó trôi vậy liệu có bị rơ ko anh? Dù sao cũng chúc mừng anh ngủ ngon. hihihi

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> hix hix. vitme bước 5 mà thả nó trôi vậy liệu có bị rơ ko anh? Dù sao cũng chúc mừng anh ngủ ngon. hihihi


hehe, nó trôi vậy là vì chưa gắn 2 miếng nhựa, gắn 2 miếng nhựa vào xoay nó mới đi, cầm đai ốc lắc thì thấy hơi rơ chút, cũng kô biết gắn đúng bi ko.
chạy qua lại thì đở hơn trước nhiểu, nhưng vẫn kêu, ko bằng trục Y.
có khi nào vào bi nhỏ kô ta, anh em nào rành xem giúp dùm.
xin cảm ơn nhiều.

https://www.facebook.com/Dylandeptra...74558796987858

----------


## khangscc

Tiếng kêu đó theo em thì bác nào đã dùng động cơ bước lâu năm chắc hiểu :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  vitme y tải nặng hơn x nên tiếng kêu động cơ y bị "gì" lại. Trục x có thể do hơi lỏng bi nên chạy động cơ nó thoải mái hơn, kêu to hơn. Con máy em cũng y như vậy, y chạy nghe rất nhỏ, x chạy nghe kêu lớn hơn nhiều. Chỉnh vi bước lên 1/10 chạy nghe đỡ em tai

----------


## CKD

Loại đai ốc này, thêm nữa là C7 nên nó lắc xíu thôi.
Quay trơn nhẹ là ok rồi, khi lắp lên có support cho gối nó sẽ vững lại. Độ rơ sẽ good nếu bi đúng size.

Chạy ồn thì có nhiều nguyên nhân, nhưng để đoán đúng thì khó. Bắt tận tay, xem tận mắt mới phán chính xác được.

Ngoài ra, con ốc lock. Nếu ren trên vít bị hỏng thì chịu phép.. phải chế nhiều mới xử được. Nếu ren trên đai ốc hỏng thì mang ra Tạ Uyên mua con khác. Về cố gắn vặn vào vừa hết rơ thì dừng. Không xiết chặt quá lại cứng bi. Tìm cách lock đai ốc lại, cho chút 502 cũng là giải pháp.

Bác chủ chạy sản phẩm thử, xem những lỗi như trước có còn không? Thep em đánh giá là ok.

----------

dylan

----------


## secondhand

> hix hix. vitme bước 5 mà thả nó trôi vậy liệu có bị rơ ko anh? Dù sao cũng chúc mừng anh ngủ ngon. hihihi


Bác ko để ý lúc trở đầu ổ bi nó được "đề pa" bằng tay sao

Tuy mới thay bi nhưng kêu là có thể trục vít bị rổ rồi đấy bác dylan à

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

anh em xem giúp, hôm nay tôi có mua 2 cái này, khớp nối thấy ổn, còn con gối bf này có cần con ốc lock kô, tôi kô gắn ốc lock, chạy thử thấy nó ko sút ra.
hình như con này nó có khớp chặn, mong anh em chỉ giúp, hy vọng nhờ anh em mà tôi có thể hoàn thiện máy hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, anh Dylan dạo này gấu quá ta...

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Hoho, anh Dylan dạo này gấu quá ta...


bị cái máy nó vật thành gấu bò luôn Gamo ơi, hồi nãy chạy mấy cái chử chút vẫn thấy nó bị chém băm băm như lúc đầu, nghi dao quá,
mai mua dao mới thử lại, vitme chạy, tôi nhìn thiệt kỹ, thấy nó hơi nhảy nhảy, chắc phải tìm mua cây mới roài,
Gamo xem giúp cái cục đen đen bên trái dùm, có cần gắn thêm con ốc lock kô, chạy lát mở ra coi, thấy nó băm cây vitme, bụi sắt cây vitme bám đầy.
là sao ta.

----------


## thuhanoi

> anh em xem giúp, hôm nay tôi có mua 2 cái này, khớp nối thấy ổn, còn con gối bf này có cần con ốc lock kô, tôi kô gắn ốc lock, chạy thử thấy nó ko sút ra.
> hình như con này nó có khớp chặn, mong anh em chỉ giúp, hy vọng nhờ anh em mà tôi có thể hoàn thiện máy hơn.
> Đính kèm 25368


Bó phép  :Big Grin:  còn cái ống bạc với cái đai ốc đâu. nếu không có thì mua cha cục nhôm dùi cái lỗ xỏ cây vitme qua chứ mua hắn chi cho tốn tiền  :Big Grin:

----------


## dylan

> Bó phép  còn cái ống bạc với cái đai ốc đâu. nếu không có thì mua cha cục nhôm dùi cái lỗ xỏ cây vitme qua chứ mua hắn chi cho tốn tiền


hehe, thôi mai gắn lại như cũ cho chắc, phía ngoài con ốc lock, chơi cái chốt 3 chấu chặn dc kô thuhanoi.

----------


## secondhand

Cục đen đen là gối FK,  nó cần có ốc lock (lock nut) để giữ vitme ko bị trượt dọc trục, trên lock nut phải có vít khóa (set screw), trước khi vặn lock nut vào phải đưa vòng đệm (collar) vô, nhớ lưu ý chiều của lock nut. Trước khi siết lock nut phải nhả lỏng khớp mềm khỏi vitme, đưa đai ốc của vitme xát ổ FK, dùng tay xoay vitme để kiểm tra độ trơn tru nhẹ nhàng hay sượng sùng ko, nếu ko êm nhả 4 vít gối FK ra khỏi vai cho nó tự lựa, khi êm siết vít lại từ từ từng con đối xứng ... Bác test tiếp rồi báo cáo.

Đọc lại hình như mình hd bị ngược á  :Big Grin:

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Cục đen đen là gối FK,  nó cần có ốc lock (lock nut) để giữ vitme ko bị trượt dọc trục, trên lock nut phải có vít khóa (set screw), trước khi vặn lock nut vào phải đưa vòng đệm (collar) vô, nhớ lưu ý chiều của lock nut. Trước khi siết lock nut phải nhả lỏng khớp mềm khỏi vitme, đưa đai ốc của vitme xát ổ FK, dùng tay xoay vitme để kiểm tra độ trơn tru nhẹ nhàng hay sượng sùng ko, nếu ko êm nhả 4 vít gối FK ra khỏi vai cho nó tự lựa, khi êm siết vít lại từ từ từng con đối xứng ... Bác test tiếp rồi báo cáo.
> 
> Đọc lại hình như mình hd bị ngược á


Mai sẽ làm như bác chỉ, hd là gì vậy bác.
Cảm ơn

----------


## sieunhim

Bác ở Q12 qua bên mta.vn ở chỗ trường chinh-nguyễn phúc chu, dao weitool bên đó bán đắt chút nhưng chạy ngọt hơn nhiều, đông phương hay mấy chỗ khác thấy con dao gớm quá. Máy khung nhôm nên chạy vừa phải thôi, e cũng làm khung nhôm chỉ dám chạy tốc độ 4000, gia tốc 600 (alpha 66).

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

[QUOTE=secondhand;87908]Cục đen đen là gối FK,  nó cần có ốc lock (lock nut) để giữ vitme ko bị trượt dọc trục, trên lock nut phải có vít khóa (set screw), trước khi vặn lock nut vào phải đưa vòng đệm (collar) vô, nhớ lưu ý chiều của lock nut. Trước khi siết lock nut phải nhả lỏng khớp mềm khỏi vitme, đưa đai ốc của vitme xát ổ FK, dùng tay xoay vitme để kiểm tra độ trơn tru nhẹ nhàng hay sượng sùng ko, nếu ko êm nhả 4 vít gối FK ra khỏi vai cho nó tự lựa, khi êm siết vít lại từ từ từng con đối xứng ... Bác test tiếp rồi báo cáo.

may mắn thiệt, gặp sư phụ chỉ bảo, mình làm như hướng dẫn, giờ em nó chạy như lúc mới sản xuất ấy, hehehe, cảm ơn nhiều lém nhe.
giờ chạy sản phẩm xem sao, rồi báo cáo tiếp.

----------


## secondhand

> Mai sẽ làm như bác chỉ, hd là gì vậy bác.
> Cảm ơn


Chúc mừng bác vì em hd (hướng dẫn) bác khắc phục được cũng mừng, thường em hd người khác toàn bị mắng. Hy vọng bác chạy phôi ko bị lỗi nữa.

----------


## dylan

các bác xem dùm mình, mach3 và artcam sét vậy được kô ạ.

----------


## khangscc

Bác chạy gia tốc thấp thế ạ, có mục đích khác hay lý do gì mà để gia tốc như vậy ?

----------


## dylan

> Bác chạy gia tốc thấp thế ạ, có mục đích khác hay lý do gì mà để gia tốc như vậy ?


mình cũng kô rành, người cài mach3 sét sao mình để vậy, sau này thấy máy nó run quá, tôi sét lại velocity 4000 và acceleration 300.
hôm qua mua dao mới chạy thử, chạy tốt  vẫn bị băm nhưng rất ít.
máy chạy mình đứng nhìn cái khớp nối, thấy củ đục chạy qua phải thì cái khớp nối giản ra chút tầm 2 ly, củ đục chạy qua trái thì khớp nối trở lại bình thường.
vậy cho hỏi như vậy đúng hay sai ạ.

----------


## khangscc

Sai rồi, bị tuột ốc khóa vitme, máy bác hơi yếu nên gia tốc đảo chiều cao nó rung, em thường chạy gỗ nên để gia tốc 2000, tốc 4000 nên thấy của bác hơi lạ ý mà

----------


## dylan

> Sai rồi, bị tuột ốc khóa vitme, máy bác hơi yếu nên gia tốc đảo chiều cao nó rung, em thường chạy gỗ nên để gia tốc 2000, tốc 4000 nên thấy của bác hơi lạ ý mà


bác có thể chụp cho mình mấy cái ảnh mach3 và artcam của bác sét, để mình học hỏi.
cảm ơn nhìu.

----------


## khangscc

> bác có thể chụp cho mình mấy cái ảnh mach3 và artcam của bác sét, để mình học hỏi.
> cảm ơn nhìu.


Mach3 thì mỗi máy set mỗi khác, như em chạy 5 phase, vi bước 5000, vitme bước 10 nên em sét step per 500, V = 4000, A = 2000

----------

dylan

----------


## secondhand

> máy chạy mình đứng nhìn cái khớp nối, thấy củ đục chạy qua phải thì cái khớp nối giản ra chút tầm 2 ly, củ đục chạy qua trái thì khớp nối trở lại bình thường.
> vậy cho hỏi như vậy đúng hay sai ạ.


Ối giời ơi! Máy bác bị thế chạy phôi ko bị lỗi mới là lạ à. Máy bác bằng nhôm, liên kết bằng ốc vít. Bác làm ơn siết lại toàn tập các ốc vít, nhất là tại vị trí vai với thanh nhôm trục X

----------

dylan

----------


## sieunhim

Cùng tốc độ mà gia tốc lớn hơn sẽ chạy nhanh hơn, nhưng đòi hỏi máy phải cứng vững nếu ko khi chạm khắc sẽ gây bể (vỡ) nét sản phẩm, nếu chạy gỗ thì những gỗ giòn là dễ thấy nhất. Bác chủ nên tăng gia tốc từ từ xem ở mức nào thì sản phẩm ra đẹp nhầt.
Con vụ khớp nối bác chủ nên kiểm tra và sửa lại chứ như vậy chạy sẽ lỗi đấy. Nếu khớp nối chạy nhìn bị giãn ra co lại thì để ý cái đầu bên kia cây vitme coi nó được cố định chưa nhất là cái bạc đạn đỡ nó

----------

dylan

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Mach3 thì mỗi máy set mỗi khác, như em chạy 5 phase, vi bước 5000, vitme bước 10 nên em sét step per 500, V = 4000, A = 2000


Chạy gia tốc lớn vậy? máy tui để z 6000 và gia tốc có 700 a.

----------

dylan

----------


## saudau

Còn tui chắc bị gì rồi, toàn chạy step per 1000, V2000, a2000. huhuhu. may mà còn chạy được. huhuhu

----------

dylan

----------


## khangscc

> Chạy gia tốc lớn vậy? máy tui để z 6000 và gia tốc có 700 a.


Chạy gỗ gia tốc 700 nó mổ chậm lắm, nhất là 3d

----------

dylan

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Giờ lộ ra nhiều cao thủ quá. Xem ra mình sai rồi.
Máy mình toàn gia tốc 300, hay nhiều hơn là 10% tốc độ max  :Big Grin: . Gia tốc cao hơn nữa thì.. nó mất bước tè le. Phải nghiên cứu lại vụ này mới được.

----------

cnclaivung, dylan

----------


## saudau

> Hehe!
> Giờ lộ ra nhiều cao thủ quá. Xem ra mình sai rồi.
> Máy mình toàn gia tốc 300, hay nhiều hơn là 10% tốc độ max . Gia tốc cao hơn nữa thì.. nó mất bước tè le. Phải nghiên cứu lại vụ này mới được.


Cụ ới là cụ. Tui set Fmax có 2000mm/min hà cụ. Chạy chậm nhưng set gia tốc cao (V=a, cho biểu đồ nó dựng đứng nun, hihi) để ngoáy lổ cho nó phê cụ ơi, chứ thấp quá ngoáy nó ko có phê. còn chạy nhanh nữa thì gia tốc cao nó cũng mất bước tè le hà cụ.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

nghe các bác nói khớp nối giản vậy là kô đc, tôi vội vàng lại tháo banh ra,đi mua mấy con ốc lock về chế lại,  luôn tiện đi mua nhôm về chơi trục z luôn, hồi xưa cái motor zin bé tẹo, giờ thay cái tô vào,
lại lót 2 miếng ván MDF, tối qua chạy thử, má ơi nhìn cái motor nó như con thuyền ngoài biển ấy các bác, haha.
được các bác tận tình hướng dẫn, rồi tự tay mình làm mình phá thấy sướng thật, tốn ít tiền và bôn ba ngoài tạ uyên vĩnh viển mưa gió vậy mà vui.

xong máy này, tôi sẽ nhờ các bác hướng dẫn 1 con khổ 30x40 cho biết, để tự tay mình sửa lấy những cái gì mình biết trong khả năng,
hồi mấy ngày trước, tôi còn kô dám tháo mấy con ốc đơn giản, bây giờ tôi đã tự tháo ra ráp lại, trong lòng nhủ thầm coi như thí nghiệm.
hư quăng luôn, mua máy mới thiệt ngon.

cảm ơn các anh em nhìu lém, mai làm xong sẽ báo cáo các bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Hehe!
> Giờ lộ ra nhiều cao thủ quá. Xem ra mình sai rồi.
> Máy mình toàn gia tốc 300, hay nhiều hơn là 10% tốc độ max . Gia tốc cao hơn nữa thì.. nó mất bước tè le. Phải nghiên cứu lại vụ này mới được.


Hihi giỡn hoài cụ ai dám múa rìu qua mặt thợ.em để vậy để đục cạn cạn 5-7mm thui chứ sâu thì giảm xuống không thì bỏ cái máy luôn.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khi siết ccon ốc lock thì anh phải nhả cái khớp nối ra rồi mới siết.
Dùng kềm lót vải giữ cái vít me chỗ con đai ốc bi nó không chạy tới rồi siết ốc lock vừa cứng tay., Siết con ốc khóa ốc lock lại, sau đó chỉnh và siết lại khớp nối.

Cứ đà này thì tay nghề bác Dylan lên vù vù, tự làm chủ máy móc không cần trợ giúp trực tiếp... bớt bực mình!
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Khi siết ccon ốc lock thì anh phải nhả cái khớp nối ra rồi mới siết.
> Dùng kềm lót vải giữ cái vít me chỗ con đai ốc bi nó không chạy tới rồi siết ốc lock vừa cứng tay., Siết con ốc khóa ốc lock lại, sau đó chỉnh và siết lại ốc ốc.
> 
> Cứ đà này thì tay nghề bác Dylan lên vù vù, tự làm chủ máy móc không cần trợ giúp trực tiếp... bớt bực mình!


hehe, mai lấy về làm thử như a chỉ,

----------


## khangscc

> Chạy gia tốc lớn vậy? máy tui để z 6000 và gia tốc có 700 a.


Cũng tùy nữa cụ, em chạy thường nhất là 80% tốc độ set tức là rơi vào khoản 3200, khi mới vào hình chưa vào chi tiết em thả 100%, chạy gần vô hình em bóp lại 75-80% chạy cho nó yên tâm. Với lại em cũng là mới làm máy nên chưa chạy nhiều, mới chạy có test 4 bức hình. Bị mất bước hay lỗi nhiễu gì đấy hết 1 tấm. Sẵn đây mai em chộp tấm hình nhờ các cụ phán dùm em, nó hơi quái tí là lệch âm z xuống vài tia phần còn lại vẫn ok, nếu mất bước là nó hạ xuống và đi tiếp, đằng này nó nhảy lên lại

----------


## dylan

Xin cho hỏi, con ốc lock trên đầu trục z có xiết chặt ko ạ, xin cảm ơn

----------


## khangscc

> Xin cho hỏi, con ốc lock trên đầu trục z có xiết chặt ko ạ, xin cảm ơn


Em xiết chặt hết rồi, khi chạy em lấy sợ dây kẽm cột đánh dấu thấy ko lệch

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Em xiết chặt hết rồi, khi chạy em lấy sợ dây kẽm cột đánh dấu thấy ko lệch


con to to này nè, tôi siết chặt nắm tay quay kô đi, thả lỏng ra quay nó đi.

----------


## ducduy9104

> con to to này nè, tôi siết chặt nắm tay quay kô đi, thả lỏng ra quay nó đi.


Bác xiết vừa đủ thôi xiết chặt quá dễ hư bi, còn lỏng quá sẽ rơ dọc trục. Nếu là loại bạc đạn mã đầu là 7 thì bác xem hình này sẽ hiểu vì sao xiết càng chặt càng cứng không quay được.

----------

dylan

----------


## quocthanhheli

Làm như bác Vietnamcnc đó bác!

----------

dylan

----------


## khangscc

> Bác chủ chụp hình cũ & mới tùm lum nên khó đoán.
> Rỏ ràng vài cái ảnh trên là ảnh cũ, xuống tới dưới thì đã đổi motor & driver.
> Theo ảnh sản phẩm thì như đã nói ở trên, nhìn nguyên nhân thấy giống kiểu rơ, trượt.
> 
> Vít nhật hay vít china đều chẵng xi nhê gì với máy gopx cả. Không biết lụm cây chính xác cao chưa chắc đã chạy ngon.
> 
> Xin hỏi bác chủ, lần đại tu gần đây nhất là làm những gì?
> 
> Còn về chi phí thì mình tạm tính vầy... 3 bộ alpha tầm 7.5tr, cái bob tầm 0.5tr, cái biến thế thì tầm <1tr. Vậy chắc khoảng 8.5tr. Bác chủ bảo 15tr thì cafe thuốc lá cũng nhiều.
> ...


Thấy mấy bác bàn tán vấn đề này nhiều quá em làm cái Post ké chủ đề này, em mới tập tành CNC nên chạy ham hố tốc độ dữ quá, đã test các kiểu với con máy 750x1250 chạy ổn định ở V=4000, A=2000 các trục, do khổ hơi to với step 60 nên cao hơn nó chạy không ổn định, thỉnh thoảng mất bước ở tốc 5000 nên em chạy toàn 4000.Hôm nay con máy tiếp theo của em khổ 600x1000, HT 450x750, em đè nó test thử các kiểu thì chưa thấy mất bước ở V=10200, A=2000. Mời các bác thưởng lãm (chú ý là cái file 3D trước chạy con máy lớn nên set tốc có 5100, trong video máy bác xem em đã over lên 200% tức tốc 10200 nhóe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Setup trong mach3:



Video:

----------

dylan

----------


## khangscc

> Hehe!
> Giờ lộ ra nhiều cao thủ quá. Xem ra mình sai rồi.
> Máy mình toàn gia tốc 300, hay nhiều hơn là 10% tốc độ max . Gia tốc cao hơn nữa thì.. nó mất bước tè le. Phải nghiên cứu lại vụ này mới được.


Cụ CKD hôm nào có cái máy nào vừa size motor em vác 3 cái driver lại cụ test thử rồi review nhé, em test 10200mm/min nhưng chưa thuyết phục lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

10200mm/1min cho bước ren 20 thì động cơ chỉ quay tầm 510 rpm , gia tốc 2000 ở bước ren 20 tương đương 500 cho bước ren 5mm cũng không có gì khó khăn lắm cho chạy không tải, khi ăn dao sẽ chính xác hơn... mà khangscc chạy gia công gì thế , với cách chạy này chỉ chạy được vật liệu gỗ mềm thôi, mà điêu khắc gỗ chạy tinh cũng không vượt quá 6000mm/min do giới hạn mũi dao điêu khắc 0.2mm.

----------


## khangscc

> 10200mm/1min cho bước ren 20 thì động cơ chỉ quay tầm 510 rpm , gia tốc 2000 ở bước ren 20 tương đương 500 cho bước ren 5mm cũng không có gì khó khăn lắm cho chạy không tải, khi ăn dao sẽ chính xác hơn... mà khangscc chạy gia công gì thế , với cách chạy này chỉ chạy được vật liệu gỗ mềm thôi, mà điêu khắc gỗ chạy tinh cũng không vượt quá 6000mm/min do giới hạn mũi dao điêu khắc 0.2mm.


à em test máy thôi anh Nam ơi, chứ chạy gỗ thì em chạy 5000 mm/min thui ợ, chay nhanh hơn nó kinh khủng lắm ợ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mấy bác chú ý em review để test con máy cùi em xem nó có xúc con ốc nào không nha, chứ chạy tốc này nó ăn không kịp thì gãy răng dao hết ợ. Vitme X bước 20, Y bước 10, Z bước 16, hiện tại em thấy nó chạy ổn định nhất ở V=6000 ạ, riêng tốc trục Z em nâng lên A=3000 cho nó mổ như gà

----------


## cnclaivung

hôm giờ em bận quá ko online, giờ đọc hết nói thật các bác, bánc Dylan giận 1 chứ em khóc 10, tại sao ? vì bản thân em học trên diển đàn này để làm máy, nhờ cao thủ trên đây hướng dẩn, thời gian cũng đã hơn 4 năm, giờ nói ra những suy nghĩ thật lòng thì e rằng các bác cho là em bố láo này nọ, nhưng em góp ý chân tình chổ này, nhất là hệ Vime của trục X máy anh dyan do anh giang làm em nói thẳng 1 câu là quá tệ, quá ẩu chứ ko phải là anh Giangko biết,
cái ổ lắp bi anh Giang tiện có bậc chặn bạc nhưng ko có phe cố định bạc đạn, càng ko có ốc lock chỉnh rơ bạc  phía bên hướng lắp bạc, muốn kéo bạc ra bất cứ lúc nào cũng đươc và vitme chỉ khoá chết vòng trong của ổ bi, đầu bên kia khóp nối dạng tự lựa và ló thẳng đầu ra để liên kết với khớp nối, về nguyên lý thì nó chỉ dc khoá trong vòng trong của vong bi, còn vòng ngoài thì trượt tự do trong cái ổ của nó khi có lực quay đẩy của Vime,   hôm lắp alpha 98 cho ảnh Dykan, em ko có để ý vụ này, và ko đụng đến. vụ thay bi cũng vậy, có lẽ đai ốc đã xuống cấp, nếu quay đai ốc theo chìu mà cảm thấy nhẹ thì lại trật lỗ cái pass cố định cụm Z, mà quay lại đúng chiều thì lại sượng, em có bảo sài tạm thôi rồi tìm mua cây mới...còn vụ set mach3 em có hướng dẩn cụ thể có lẽ ảnh lớn tuổi nên ko nhớ, bản thân em làm gỗ và chạy máy đã hơn 2 năm nếu ko tính linh tinh thì kinh nghiệm cho biết đối với alpha chạy vime bước 5 và 10 thì tốc độ cao nhất 6000 gia tốc = 10% vận tốc, nếu hơn thì đòi hỏi khung anh phải ngon, còn em chỉ gia tốc 400 đến 500 là hài lòng vì quá đẹp và con máy cùi của em là dạng cùi ko biết xấu hổ nhất trên diễn đàn này nhưng hiệu quả của nó thì em xin lỗi chứ có nhiều  bác  còn phải xách dép chạy theo....lời thật và em đã hướng dẩn anh ấy đi hạ phe và canh ốc locks chỉnh rơ, hy vọng vài ngày tới ổn định....

----------

khangscc

----------


## Ga con

He he, ngày xưa em test alpha tốc độ 25.000mmp, gia tốc 20.000mm/s2 với vít me bước 10 nè bác. Alpha không phải dạng vừa nhưng yêu cầu khung phải ngon mới được. Em test cỡ đó thôi vì chạy nữa nó lật bàn.



Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, sieunhim

----------


## khangscc

Cho bác này 1 phiếu bầu, em định phán vài câu mà sợ bị chém tơi tả nên nhìn mấy bác học hỏi thôi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

đấy, em nói rồi, muốn nhanh thì khung anh phải siêu ngon, còn không cái máy anh dylan phải đi vòng vòng nhà là bình thường
đây là hệ vime máy anh dylan, các bác xem 3 cái bạc màu trắng có gì cố định nó lại hay nó đi tự do

mày xanh lá là con ốc lock như trên hình củ, cái màu trắng là 2 vòng bi bên ổ đổ, 1 cái bên tự lựa lại cho vào khớp nối, em hãi nhất chổ này vì quá vô lý...bên kia thì dư cả khúc sài ốc lock lại kí thêm 2 con ốc nhỏ, đúng ra đầu đó là đầu bên động cơ chứ....nếu đầu đó bên động cơ hì lại làm pass lại nhưng nếu quay lại đúng như vậy thì em bao rơ

----------


## khangscc

> He he, ngày xưa em test alpha tốc độ 25.000mmp, gia tốc 20.000mm/s2 với vít me bước 10 nè bác. Alpha không phải dạng vừa nhưng yêu cầu khung phải ngon mới được. Em test cỡ đó thôi vì chạy nữa nó lật bàn.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Chạy 10.000mm/min cái khung nhôm muốn rã ra rùi nè bác, chạy có 1h thử xem khả năng con driver cùi tháo trong photo được tới đâu thôi @@, chứ sao bì đc với alpha

----------


## cnclaivung

còn xin nói thêm 3 bộ alpha mỗi bộ giá 3tr là có bảo hành nhá cụ CKD.... + 500k mach3, + 1tr bơm dầu , + 1dây nhợ từa lưa, rồi công cán xòng phản 2 ngày bỏ việc, củ đục là 15tr chưa tới ....
cụ vội quàng xiêng giá cả tùm lum. em mua để sài ko mua để bán, thấy bác ấy tâm sự lại trùng nghề nên nhường lại, em đâu có rãnh mà đi bán cao hay thấp,lấy bác ấy 1,5tr để làm gì em đâu có cần....còm mấy bộ step của máy củ anh cho hết đây em nghiên cứu thử chơi, vì khi trước anh Giang đấu biến thế có tụ nắn dòng ra DC nên em nghĩ rất yếu

----------


## Nam CNC

cnclaivung , bác xem kết cấu kĩ chưa, bản thiết kế của anh Giang khác nha , nơi gá 1 cặp bạc đạn có 1 bậc chặn vành ngoài nằm giữa , thấy ang áng lắp 2 cái 6xxx , nếu đổi sang bạc 7 thì phải lắp đúng chiều , do đó lắp 1 cặp bạc này phải có kinh nghiệm siết ốc và khóa ốc lại , chặt quá sẽ cứng , nhẹ quá sẽ rơ , vừa tay thì không rơ mà vẫn quay nhẹ , lúc đó khóa ốc lại. Xem chừng tháo ra lắp vào lắp sai vị trí đó à.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

Mà mấy cha có chắc là chạy tốc độ cao ko đó? Nhiều máy tính cổng LPT cùi, set 10,000 chạy thật có 1000 hà  :Wink:

----------


## cnclaivung

có cái gờ nào chết liền, trơn tuột từ trong ra ngoài, em đang kêu bác Dyan chụp đưa lên kìa....em cũng chỉ kêu kiểm tra qua điện thoại, nghe báo ko có phe gờ chặn gì ráo, như ống chỉ có gờ đầu giữ bạc mà thôi

----------


## dylan

Uh, xác nhận cái đó nó ko có gờ chặn phe, tôi thật sự te tua mấy hôm nay vì nó, đêm qua lọ mọ làm tới 4 g sang, mà làm kiểu gì bạc cũng chạy ra, mệt mỏi nằm ngủ chung voi mấy con chó luôn, sáng alo ku nguyên laivung, nó chỉ đi tiện thêm cái gờ, rồi mua cái phe nhét vào, hiệu quả ko ngờ luôn, nhưng mấy lổ ren bắt ốc banh chành hết, mai lại mua ren về ren, chỉ 1 lổi nhỏ như vậy, tôi phải trả giá 1 tuần siết đi siết lại vì ko am hiểu gì về nó, và tốn mớ tiền vô ích mua những thứ ko sử dụng dc. Chỉ hy vọng lần này nhờ sự giúp sức của ae, tôi mong nó chạy tốt,

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

mai anh thử, để bên ngoài lắp vime vào, siết ốc lock nhẹ vừa tới, kí 2 con bulong nhỏ lại chắc chắn, sao đó tay nắm vitme, tay nắm ổ đở kéo qua kéo lại hết lực xem sao, nếu còn rờ thì canh tiếp 1 lá phe mỏng đến khi hết rơ rồi hẳn lắp vào, em nghĩ nếu đảo đầu lại thì vẫn hay hơn

----------


## khangscc

> Mà mấy cha có chắc là chạy tốc độ cao ko đó? Nhiều máy tính cổng LPT cùi, set 10,000 chạy thật có 1000 hà


Hề hề, máy em cùi lắm bác ui, máy bộ epson chạy E8400 hà :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sợ ko thuyết phục nên định nhờ cụ ckd rì viu cho nó thuyết phục ợ. Driver ve chai chạy thế là mừng ùi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taih2

> hôm giờ em bận quá ko online, giờ đọc hết nói thật các bác, bánc Dylan giận 1 chứ em khóc 10, tại sao ? vì bản thân em học trên diển đàn này để làm máy, nhờ cao thủ trên đây hướng dẩn, thời gian cũng đã hơn 4 năm, giờ nói ra những suy nghĩ thật lòng thì e rằng các bác cho là em bố láo này nọ, nhưng em góp ý chân tình chổ này, nhất là hệ Vime của trục X máy anh dyan do anh giang làm em nói thẳng 1 câu là quá tệ, quá ẩu chứ ko phải là anh Giangko biết,
> cái ổ lắp bi anh Giang tiện có bậc chặn bạc nhưng ko có phe cố định bạc đạn, càng ko có ốc lock chỉnh rơ bạc  phía bên hướng lắp bạc, muốn kéo bạc ra bất cứ lúc nào cũng đươc và vitme chỉ khoá chết vòng trong của ổ bi, đầu bên kia khóp nối dạng tự lựa và ló thẳng đầu ra để liên kết với khớp nối, về nguyên lý thì nó chỉ dc khoá trong vòng trong của vong bi, còn vòng ngoài thì trượt tự do trong cái ổ của nó khi có lực quay đẩy của Vime,   hôm lắp alpha 98 cho ảnh Dykan, em ko có để ý vụ này, và ko đụng đến. vụ thay bi cũng vậy, có lẽ đai ốc đã xuống cấp, nếu quay đai ốc theo chìu mà cảm thấy nhẹ thì lại trật lỗ cái pass cố định cụm Z, mà quay lại đúng chiều thì lại sượng, em có bảo sài tạm thôi rồi tìm mua cây mới...còn vụ set mach3 em có hướng dẩn cụ thể có lẽ ảnh lớn tuổi nên ko nhớ, bản thân em làm gỗ và chạy máy đã hơn 2 năm nếu ko tính linh tinh thì kinh nghiệm cho biết đối với alpha chạy vime bước 5 và 10 thì tốc độ cao nhất 6000 gia tốc = 10% vận tốc, nếu hơn thì đòi hỏi khung anh phải ngon, còn em chỉ gia tốc 400 đến 500 là hài lòng vì quá đẹp và con máy cùi của em là dạng cùi ko biết xấu hổ nhất trên diễn đàn này nhưng hiệu quả của nó thì em xin lỗi chứ có nhiều  bác  còn phải xách dép chạy theo....lời thật và em đã hướng dẩn anh ấy đi hạ phe và canh ốc locks chỉnh rơ, hy vọng vài ngày tới ổn định....


Đọc đi đọc lại vẫn thấy khuất mắt chỗ màu đỏ. Bác qua gắn alpha 98 gắn xong cũng test này nọ coi ổn chưa chứ ? Theo em biết bác qua gắn xong test vài cái cơ bản rồi ra về, vậy mà bác nói không để ý, không để ý sau giờ vẽ hình rành mạch dữ vậy bác ? Em ngoài cuộc, thấy khuất mắc hỏi chơi thôi. Mà theo em với kết cấu tiện âm bạc đạn rồi xiết ốc clock vậy vẫn bình thường. Đầu kia vitme nối khớp nối vậy là ok do lâu ngày chạy nó hở chỗ ốc clock dẫn đến ốc hãm chạy ra gậy rơ vitme thôi. Nhiều máy em thấy xài gối đỡ 1 đầu vitme đầu kia bỏ trống vẫn bình thường.

----------


## khangscc

À em góp ý bác dylan cái nha, sao bác ko thay cây vitme khác đi ạ, tìm cây dài hơn xíu có gối đỡ 2 đầu bắt vào vai là xong, sửa kiểu này khó chịu nhất là ko ưng ý.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác vớ vẫn đọc ko kỹ lại phán như thánh ....oh, tiện vậy bình thường hã bác, đó là đối với bác thì dc, đối với tôi nó ko được vì vô lý và tay ngang....còn bác hỏi sao vẽ rành mạch bới kết hợp khi làm gắn alpha có thấy và test vãn ko phát hiện nhé,,,, vì ko có tháo ra, có têst 1 tấm mẫu chắc anh dylan sẽ up lên nhanh thôi, và bây giờ qua điện thoại thì dc biết bên trong không có gờ chặn...trước khi trả lời hay hỏi thì cố đọc kỹ dùm phát

----------


## dylan

> Chạy 10.000mm/min cái khung nhôm muốn rã ra rùi nè bác, chạy có 1h thử xem khả năng con driver cùi tháo trong photo được tới đâu thôi @@, chứ sao bì đc với alpha





> À em góp ý bác dylan cái nha, sao bác ko thay cây vitme khác đi ạ, tìm cây dài hơn xíu có gối đỡ 2 đầu bắt vào vai là xong, sửa kiểu này khó chịu nhất là ko ưng ý.


Am hiểu như anh là tôi chơi liền, giờ mua ko đúng, kích thước và làm ren như thế nào, tôi từ từ tìm hiểu biết chút để tự làm, chứ gì cũng alo thợ ngán quá bác ơi, tôi biết nói ra vụ này sẽ bị ghét nhưng thôi kệ vẫn nói, nếu đúng thì thì chấp nhận vậy, hôm máy hư, tôi alo giang, giang bận quá chỉ người khác, nguoif đó alo cho tôi, bảo em đi tới chổ bác là 1 triệu, rồi mới hỏi máy bác bị gì vậy, ngán thật. Máy mua ít sử dụng, mà cứ sửa miết  tiền sủa hơn 20 triệu trong 2 năm, ko lẽ tới chỉ sút sợi dây điện hay lỏng con ốc mà cũng phải mất 1 triệu.

----------


## khangscc

Đứng ở gốc độ bác cũng mệt thiệt, mua đồ mà về sửa miết kiểu này căng não lắm. Bác ở gần em thì em làm dùm bác cho nó xong

----------

dylan

----------


## Gamo

Hix... anh cũng thông cảm cho họ đi... như bên em lương, thưởng, bảo hiểm cho nhân viên tính ra là 1tr/ngày => nhiều khi sai bọn nó tới khách hàng chỉ để cắm lại phích điện là mình mất toi 500K rùi

----------


## cnclaivung

bây giờ anh cứ làm như em nói, 1 trở đầu vime quay lại, 2 là đã hạ bật để lắp phe chặn vòng bi thì tạm thế, rồi dành tiền mua cây vime y như cây đó nhưng có BKBF 2 đầu về anh nhgiên cứu tìm thợ cơ khí gần đó bảo nó làm 2 cái pass làm sao bắt được BKBF và chuẩn xác ....nói dài dòng chứ làm cũng dể, vì anh cứ nghĩ anh làm khuôn mẫu, cần mịn đẹp để lấy khuôn thì mua hẳn cây mới lun đi

----------


## cnclaivung

> Hix... anh cũng thông cảm cho họ đi... như bên em lương nhân viên tính ra là 1tr/ngày => nhiều khi sai bọn nó tới khách hàng chỉ để cắm lại phích điện là mình mất toi 500K rùi


bác cho em xin 1 vé vào được ko bác, 1tr/ngày là niềm ao ước , hicic

----------


## Gamo

Hix, lương lập trình viên trung bình là 10tr-20tr/tháng, chưa kể bảo hiểm xã hội, thưởng cuối năm, thưởng Tết, thưởng quý, thưởng lễ, thưởng dự án.... đó chú. Cuối tháng trả lương méo mặt...

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## dylan

> Hix... anh cũng thông cảm cho họ đi... như bên em lương nhân viên tính ra là 1tr/ngày => nhiều khi sai bọn nó tới khách hàng chỉ để cắm lại phích điện là mình mất toi 500K rùi


Em ko tính là cái máy cnc a sửa tốn tiền tối tăm mặt mủi ah, phải chi xài thường xuyên, kiếm ra tiền, lâu lâu nó hư thì a tiếc gì, như a mua máy in 9880 2 cái, a xài liên tục, ngày nào cũng chạy, chạy đêm khi có hàng, mua 2 cái cách dây 7 năm, a chỉ thay đầu phun 1 lần hết 25 triệu, mỗi năm làm vệ sinh 2 lần, 1 lần 1 triệu hai máy, chứ ko phải sủa gì.

----------


## lekimhung

Chào anh Dylan, nhà em ở khu Ngã 3 Chùa, nếu anh không ngại thì nhắn inbox cho em cái địa chỉ đi, em ghé qua coi có giúp đỡ được gì không, em rãnh buổi chiều hoặc tối thôi, thấy anh làm hoài mà chưa xong nghe cũng muốn đuối.

----------

cnclaivung, dylan

----------


## dylan

> Chào anh Dylan, nhà em ở khu Ngã 3 Chùa, nếu anh không ngại thì nhắn inbox cho em cái địa chỉ đi, em ghé qua coi có giúp đỡ được gì không, em rãnh buổi chiều hoặc tối thôi, thấy anh làm hoài mà chưa xong nghe cũng muốn đuối.


Ngã ba chùa nghe quen quen, a ở ấp dân thắng 1, đi tới ngã 3 lam sơn, qua đường chạy ngược lại hướng saigon tầm 300 mét, gặp ngã 3 có cái bảng hiệp lực, đứng đó alo a ra đón, số của a 0908217517.
Nhà có cafe ngon, còn 10 lon bia ướp lạnh, hehe, wellcom anh em.

----------


## CKD

@cnclaivung
Nói thiệt.. nếu bác Dylan không nói bác có than gia thì tui đây cũng chẵng biết có bác trong đó.
Còn vụ 15tr là bác ấy nói, tui suy luận ra theo những gì tui biết. Tui cũng chẵng biết là ngoài 3 bộ & 1 bob thì còn vài thứ khác (sau đó bác chủ đã đính chính).
Còn vụ bảo hành thì tui chưa thấy cái món đồ cũ nào mà bảo hành đúng nghĩa. Nếu có là bao sài, tức nếu lắp vào không chạy thì đổi cái khác. Chứ bảo hành 1 năm thì có mà chit, lợi nhuận không đủ để bù rủi ro. Vì mấy món đó toàn chục tuổi, đang khoẻ như trâu, buồn tình nó tự tử.
Vụ bi cây vít me, với những gì bác chủ mô tả, mới đi đến kết luận là bi có thể có vấn đề. Bác chủ đã khắc phục và quay clip. Thấy như clip vậy là ok. Còn rơ xíu là loại này nó vậy, mua mới thì nó vẫn vậy.
Vụ cái block bạc, từ đầu đến giờ quả thật không có thông tin đủ chính xác để kết luận.

Còn cái vụ chạy & gia tốc. Thật tình tớ không quan tâm nhiều đến vậy, càng không rỏ anh em thợ thầy chạy máy với tốc độ thế nào.
Chỉ là máy tớ làm ra.. chạy như thế (mach3).
Hay thấy mấy bác chạy gỗ đẩy tốc lên rất cao, nhưng thực tế vận hành trung bình ở mức 1000-2000, chổ nào chạy thẳng thì lên tới 4000 thậm chí 5000.
Còn về gia tốc thì.. khách hàng bảo máy mình chạy nét hơn mấy con chạy NC. Không thấy ý kiến về tốc độ nên chắc sam sam với những máy kia.

Mà nếu bác nào vừa dùng NC, vừa dùng mach3 sẽ thấy. Nếu cùng tốc độ và gia tốc thì NC sẽ chạy chậm hơn, nhưng lại êm hơn, sản phẩm nhìn tròn trịa hơn. NC v8 còn ngon hơn nữa.
Với mach3.. thì phải tuỳ theo máy mà tinh chỉnh vài thông số thì nó mới vừa ngon, vừa chính xác, vừa êm được.

Hôm rồi hỏi chổ bác chủ vì sáng hôm sau có việc ở hóc môn, định bụng ghé qua khám bệnh tổng quát giúp. Mà thấy có người nhận làm rồi nên không ghé nữa vì cũng phải tranh thủ thời gian, cày cho xong để còn về quê. Mà nếu có ghé thì cũng làm đúng là khám tổng quát giúp bác chủ, chứ cũng không có time để hổ trợ từ a-z cho bác chủ.

----------

dylan

----------


## CKD

Tiếp về vấn đề tốc độ. Tiện nên trao đổi luôn. Nếu anh em quan tâm hơn có thể mở chủ đề mới để tập trung hơn.

Tốc độ chạy máy.. quan trọng là phải tính theo tốc độ dao & lượng ăn dao. Hay nói cách khác là tuỳ trường hợp cụ thể mà set max cụ thể. Có thể chạy nhanh hơn nhưng vết dao sẽ không còn đẹp nữa.
Gia tốc, tất nhiên càng cao càng tốt. Nhưng nếu cao mà làm mất ổn định, máy run lắc thì sản phẩm chạy ra cũng không đẹp. Vậy nên tuỳ theo máy, khi chạy thử tuỳ theo kết quả, tuỳ theo yêu cầu mà gia giảm cho vừa ý.
Máy càng nặng thì gia tốc càng thấp (cùng công suất motor), nhưng máy càng nặng thì càng khó run v.v..

@khang...
Hảo ý của bác mình xin cám ơn. Quả thật vụ test và vọc là niềm vui của mình. Nhưng bệnh lười nó lớn hơn.
Lắp lên máy chạy thử thì nhà còn rất nhiều, cả mớ servo & step các loại cần được test thực tế mà nó còn chưa có cơ hội. Lắp lên, chạy được xong.. mà thay cái khác vào thì lười lắm  :Smile: . Nên nếu đã lắp vào mà chạy ok là miễn rớ tới. Chạy chơi chơi bên ngoài thì vô tư.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chắc tại mình dốt cơ khí nên tiện như thế này không khử rơ dọc trục được.



Còn cũng chưa bao giờ nghe nói gắn fe vào khử rơ dọc trục!
Quả là mình chính là ếch ngồi đáy giếng.

Thôi chỉ xin nhận là máy khoan lỗ led CNC thôi.

Đi tát nước trong xưởng ra đã.

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu quả thật anh tiện như vậy thì ko có gì để nói, anh dám chắc là có tiện như vậy hay không, hay như cái ống chỉ nhận 2 cái bạc vào, mới đầu cái khớp nối nó còn bót nên chạy vô tư + với chủ nhân ít sử dụng, chạy thì gọi là siêu chậm vì anh đã set có 4000, gia tốc 300, lại nữa anh Dylan lập trình không cứng tay nên cứ 4000 mà phang, thấy run mất bước thì hạ xuống bằng chứng còn đó ko ai nói thêm hay bớt cho anh cả, bản thân em ko nghi anh làm vậy mà lính anh làm vậy thì sao....em cũng dở là lúc làm ko tháo ra coi, giờ kêu anh Dylan tháo ra thì bên trong suông đuột, máy anh còn đó anh có thể ghé thăm kiểm chứng , em đứng giữa chỉ biết thấy sao nói vậy
cái máy đó thời gian it sài nhưng anh ấy sài có hoá chất poly mà ko che chắn cẩn thận nên toàn bộ Ray vitme đều bị ố, rĩ sét thì sao mà ngon cho được
không ai nói anh dốt, đôi khi sai sót là đều không tránh khỏi, anh nói chưa thấy ai sài phe mà khử rơ , chắc tất cả cái mấy trên thị trường anh đều biết hết hã anh Giang, mà đó là phe chặn bạc giữa như cái bản vẻ của anh mà, chứ giớ đắp hàn, lại tiện thì làm mịa cái mới cho xong
cái ổ của anh như vầy nè, theo như em nghe qua anh Dyklan kiểm tra

----------


## nhatson

túm lại cụ cnclaivung cug chưa mở cái ballscew support của máy này ra đúng ko?
vì nếu như hình, đầu còn lại là float, đảo chiều là cây vít me sẻ phòi ra ngoài ngay và luôn, ko đợi 4 năm sau nó mới rớt ra

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thứ nhất là như Nhatson nói.

Thứ 2 là cả 2 cáp support này tôi tiện 2 cái cho X và Z.

Nếu anh Dylan siết con ốc lock trục Z mà nó không có cái bậc giữa thì làm gì có chuyện nó cứng vít me?

Nói lại là Máy cách đây 4 năm bán cho anh Dylan mục đích là  dùng khoan lỗ led lên bản tranh thiết kế bằng phôtshop, sau đó mới mở bằng artcam lên rồi vẽ các vector tròn lên ảnh, sau đó làm file khoan cnc và dán cái tranh lên cái tấm khoan cnc đó, khi ảnh dán lại trùng khớp không sai lỗ nào là đã đạt yêu cầu.
Khi ảnh hỏi cần chuyển qua khắc gỗ tôi có nói là cần nâng cấp phần cơ và phần điện.

Bây giờ bác tư vấn bán cho người ta cái phần điện rồi thì giúp người ta tiếp cho trót chứ cứ cho là mình đúng còn thiết kế của người khác là sai để làm gì? 

Còn về cái vụ nà tôi có nói giúp anh Dylan mua vit me trục X,BKBF và gia công pát để gắn lại và vẫn sẽ làm giúp anh ấy nên anh Dylan muốn tự sửa để học thì cứ vô tư chỉnh sửa , chừng nào chán thì xách qua tui làm cho.

----------


## dylan

các bác cho hỏi, chạy phôi thì đẹp rồi, mà sao nó chạy qua lại 2 bên cạnh, nó tạo ra đường lồi lỏm nhìn khó chịu ghê.
anh em nào biết chỉ dùm, cảm ơn.

----------


## nhatson

> các bác cho hỏi, chạy phôi thì đẹp rồi, mà sao nó chạy qua lại 2 bên cạnh, nó tạo ra đường lồi lỏm nhìn khó chịu ghê.
> anh em nào biết chỉ dùm, cảm ơn.


chạy xong contuor lại cái khung bao

----------

dylan

----------


## ducduy9104

> các bác cho hỏi, chạy phôi thì đẹp rồi, mà sao nó chạy qua lại 2 bên cạnh, nó tạo ra đường lồi lỏm nhìn khó chịu ghê.
> anh em nào biết chỉ dùm, cảm ơn.


Stepover của bác lớn nên nó hằng dấu cung tròn của thân dao. Bác lập trình cho stepover thấp xuống thì sẽ hết mà bù lại chạy lâu hơn.

----------

dylan

----------


## vietnamcnc

Như Duc duy nói , anh vẽ cái vector hình chữ nhật chỗ cái khung bao, xong làm 1 File chạy profile cái khung là sạch

----------


## dylan

Stepover mình để có 0.1 ah, sét vậy dc kô, có sai xin chỉ bảo, dao V6 30 độ gì đấy,
trong mach 3 tôi sét Steps per 200  ,  Velocity 3000,   Acceleration  300.
hehe, xin lổi tui gà quá.giờ giống như trẻ sơ sinh đang tập bò.

----------


## CKD

Kiểu gì muốn khung bao đẹp đều phải chạy profile lại hết ạ.

----------

cnclaivung, dylan, saudau

----------


## dylan

> Kiểu gì muốn khung bao đẹp đều phải chạy profile lại hết ạ.


CKD nói vậy mình yên tâm, chỉ sợ mình làm sai.
cảm ơn nhiều nhe.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chút trưa qua bác Dylan xem hiện trường
Hôm nay không tát nước nữa xem chiều có mưa không!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tát làm gì... chiều ngập lại hà anh...  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

> Chút trưa qua bác Dylan xem hiện trường
> Hôm nay không tát nước nữa xem chiều có mưa không!


Xem ra a Giang là người sướng nhất dđ rùi. Tưới nguội, làm mát, ... tất tần tật ko cần máng hứng, tản nhiệt này nọ, ghim thẳng thế là xong. hihihi

----------

dylan

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chiều qua tôi đã cùng người lắp máy cho anh Dylan cách đây 4 năm lên chỗ anh Dylan để xác nhận các sự việc.

Kết quả là tới 22h mới ra về sau khi say lúy túy.

Vấn đề gút lại như sau:

1/ Về Trục Z không có vấn đề và sử dụng cái ổ bi tui tiện:


2/ Về trục X: lắp theo hình dưới đây:



Cái coupler màu xanh lá được lắp sát với cái ổ bi đầu vít me phía môtr để làm thành cái stopper.
Còn cái ổ bi phía ốc Lock cây vít me thì không phải là cái có gờ chặn ở giữa mà là cái gờ chặn 1 phía ngược lại với ốc lock.
Khi siết cái ốc lock vitme sẽ bị kéo căng ra để khử rơ dọc trục.
Kết cấy này hơi củ chuối nhưng hiểu và lắp cẩn thận thì vẫn chấp nhận được với mục đích sử dụng của máy.

Thời gian gần đây anh Dylan chuyển qua phay nhiều nên cái khớp đã tuột lên 1 khoảng gây ra độ rơ.
Sau khi thay Anpha step, khớp nối cũng được thay cái mới nhưng ngắn hơn và anh Dylan cũng không hiểu rõ kết cấu lắm nên cũng không để ý gắn nó sát vào cái ổ bi.
Vì vậy anh Dylan có siết cái ốc lock cỡ nào đi chăng nữa thì cái vít me nó cũng thò ra thụt vào khi chạy.

Để khắc phục, anh Dylan đã đi tiện 1 cái khấc gài phe chặc 2 cái ổ bi bên phía ốc lock lại.
Kết quả theo anh Dylan là tạm thời OK.
Nhưng thấy nó không triệt để khử rơ nên tôi đã dùng cái gối FK12 mà anh Dylan mua, gắn vào làm thêm collar thay vào và siết khử rơ cho anh Dylan.

Phần trục X và trục Z tui đã kiểm tra và điều chỉnh lại cho anh Dylan, còn trục Y không có vấn đề.
Về phần thông số gia tốc và vận tốc tui không có ý kiến vì không có kinh nghiệm đối với Anphastep.

Về phần lập trình tôi có đề nghị anh Dylan tăng tốc độ xuống dao trục Z (Plunge Rate) để khai thác tính năng trục Z

@Laivung:
Cái vụ bậc trong cái gối ổ bi trục X là tôi nhầm vì hồi xưa mua mấy cái BK,EK,FK  hiếm và giá cao  tôi tiện hàng loạt mấy cái để dùng và cái máy đó không phải một mình tui lắp.
Còn cái vụ ông không hiểu rõ cái kết cấu đó  và cả mục đích sử dụng của cái máy mà chỉ trích người khác là không đúng đấy nhé.
Chắc tui với ông có duyên nên ông hay than phiền tui!

----------

cnclaivung, dylan, Luyến, sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Vậy là xong rồi hehe, chúc mừng bác dylan.

Em góp ý chút --> cái máy của bác e thấy nó còn cứng cáp hơn cái máy của em nữa bác nên thử tăng tốc độ và gia tốc lên từ từ xem mức nào ok nhất chứ chạy chậm quá cũng mất thời gian lắm.

artcam thì em ko lập trình chạy gỗ nên ko biết tư vấn cho bác sao  :Smile:

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

hé hé, cảm ơn thời gian qua anh em đã giúp rất nhiệt tình và hôm qua anh giang đã lên khắc phục lại máy.
tôi xin ghi nhớ mãi tất cả các anh em trên diễn đàn này.
má ơi lần đầu tiên tôi chạy tấm lịch 35x50 một lèo 12g mà kô bị gì,
đẹp bá cháy bọ chét, chỉ hơi bị xướt khi về cuối, sau này từ từ nghiên cứu khắc phục tiếp.
tiện đây cho hỏi có ai bán cái chắn bụi kô, tôi đo là dài 1 mét, cao hơn 25 cm.
coi đông phương, cnc24g, toàn cao 20 cm kô ah.
cảm ơn, cảm ơn anh em nhìu lém nhe.

----------

huuminhsh, Ryan

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ đại ca Giang, em ko dám chỉ trích anh đâu, do không hiểu ý đồ ban đầu anh sử dụng khớp nối làm stopper, cơ cấu này em cũng mới vừa biết và có thêm kinh nghiệm, hoàn toàn không chỉ trích gì anh cả. em thuộc dạng tay mơ màng lo học lóm mỗi ngày mỗi ít, 
vậy là xong, xin mọi người bỏ qua nếu em có lỡ lời mạo phạm. thank cả nhà, chúc vui

----------

